# Atheists Are Going To Hell



## beardo (Jul 25, 2012)

Atheists are going to hell......





















That is all, just wanted to make sure you're all aware


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 25, 2012)

Troll thread. 

Delete- problem solved.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 25, 2012)

That shit is Not True at ALL!! If you recieve the Holy Spirit and Blasphemy IT, THen ... Lake of Fire ... God is Not Going to send someone to hell because they don't believe in Him ... Just so you know ... Okay that's all.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.feelmyfaith.com/2011/05/what-if-no-one-goes-to-hell.html


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably true, but they are too stubborn to care so why even make a fuss??


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2012)

See you there, Beardo...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Actually dudes... this is how it's gonna go down.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 25, 2012)

woooooo....

Boogie man land, so scary.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 25, 2012)

They might. I'd say its a 50/50 chance of going to hell or being reincarnated, Im only guessing that the ones that lived a good life will get reincarnated. And there is no lake of fire, the old testament is more accurate when it comes to hell, they changed it because it didnt scare enough people into believing in christianity. Hell is just a pitch black place were sad, angry, bitter little souls go to forever stay sad, angry and bitter.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 25, 2012)

A feel that this is an empty threat. No one seems to agree on hell other than its supposed to be nasty. As an atheist, my skepticism tends to be higher than most, so all of this disagreement over hell with the one caveat does not inspire confidence that hell is all that bad.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

awesome post,,, the first one from an atheist that was not derogatory... 





brotherjericho said:


> A feel that this is an empty threat. No one seems to agree on hell other than its supposed to be nasty. As an atheist, my skepticism tends to be higher than most, so all of this disagreement over hell with the one caveat does not inspire confidence that hell is all that bad.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

there is no douche hell for you beardo... its all taken already


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

If only bad people go to hell... and bad people like bad things, and hell is bad... doesn't that mean hell would be... heaven to them?

MIND BLOWN


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> They might. I'd say its a 50/50 chance of going to hell or being reincarnated, Im only guessing that the ones that lived a good life will get reincarnated. And there is no lake of fire, the old testament is more accurate when it comes to hell, they changed it because it didnt scare enough people into believing in christianity. Hell is just a pitch black place were sad, angry, bitter little souls go to forever stay sad, angry and bitter.


This is the theory I came up with as a child who couldn't understand why people were starving in Africa: The Good get to reincarnate to same or better; the greedy evil fucks get born starving with aids in Africa...


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> This is the theory I came up with as a child who couldn't understand why people were starving in Africa: The Good get to reincarnate to same or better; the greedy evil fucks get born starving with aids in Africa...


Makes sense. All africans are bad people. That's why they are black. black always symbolizes evil and white symbolizes good.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 25, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> This is the theory I came up with as a child who couldn't understand why people were starving in Africa: The Good get to reincarnate to same or better; the greedy evil fucks get born starving with aids in Africa...


That's kind of deranged man, I mean, I get where you're coming from, but.... idk.... not sure that's a healthy way of looking at things.

But hey, it's like that saying, beliefs are like assholes.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

I came up with it as a Child who couldn't handle innocent folks suffering just because of where they lived!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 25, 2012)

The corrupted minds of man is the reason Africa is the way it is.


----------



## Trolling (Jul 25, 2012)

beardo said:


> Atheists are going to hell......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-9.html 


Trolololololol!


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 25, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> I came up with it as a Child who couldn't handle innocent folks suffering just because of where they lived!


Yeah, kids are dumb. lol.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 25, 2012)

where is this "hell" you speak of? i was unaware that it could get any worse.

please oh please elighten me! bring me to the truth of god, help me see the light!

be glad i dont know you i would spit in your open mouth b4you could say a word to me about religion. 
believe in god if you want, just dont spout that bullshit in my ear.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Even if god and hell exists, us atheists won't be the only ones to go.. See all you believers there too


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The corrupted minds of man is the reason Africa is the way it is.


Yeah well I had to find that out myself in my 20's no one bothered to share that with me! or many other folks...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 25, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Yeah well I had to find that out myself in my 20's no one bothered to share that with me! or many other folks...


s'all good.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> s'all good.


 yeah I wasn't expecting hate on that post guess my hair was up!

meow


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome thread Beardo,sounds like fun.........ugghh ...one star?


----------



## Blacktophat (Jul 25, 2012)

religion was created to divide the masses and give suckers false hope. nothing more. 

peace.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> They might. I'd say its a 50/50 chance of going to hell or being reincarnated,


Right, not even putting a percentage in that you might possibly wrong and there's something else entirely or nothing at all....
Good to know you are so sure of yourself. 

Strange how it's always people like you that like to toss around the arrogant label at skeptics yet don't see how your own POV is the most arrogant of all by claiming knowledge of something that you cannot possible know.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 25, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Right, not even putting a percentage in that you might possibly wrong and there's something else entirely or nothing at all....
> Good to know you are so sure of yourself.
> 
> Strange how it's always people like you that like to toss around the arrogant label at skeptics yet don't see how your own POV is the most arrogant of all by claiming knowledge of something that you cannot possible know.


yeah yeeaahh


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> yeah yeeaahh


Glad you agree.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> yeah yeeaahh


Dude... he is completely right though.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude... he is completely right though.


He believes he is completely right... As you said, beliefs are just something you want to be true...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

It is, in my opinion, a thought that gives a very good example of how your brain works. I mean no offense, because a lot of peoples brains work very differently from others. It's just that what he said, gives me a very good interpretation of you. 

But you are absolutely right about one thing, beliefs are just something you want to be true...


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jul 26, 2012)

beardo said:


> Atheists are going to hell...... That is all, just wanted to make sure you're all aware


 Yemen ? they're not Atheists they're Muslims


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It is, in my opinion, a thought that gives a very good example of how your brain works. I mean no offense, because a lot of peoples brains work very differently from others. It's just that what he said, gives me a very good interpretation of you.
> 
> But you are absolutely right about one thing, beliefs are just something you want to be true...


Im just going off what I know man. Based on my scientifically impossible spiritual experiences and what I've studied, I'd by lying to myself if I said there was no god, I'd be lying to myself if I said "I THINK god exists". Many others that I know experienced what I've experienced, I dont know where to draw the line of subjectivity. So when it comes to spirituality, Im going to keep presenting what I say as fact.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> He believes he is completely right... As you said, beliefs are just something you want to be true...


Sweet, you're learning. Now apply your new found knowledge to your BELIEFS..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Sweet, you're learning. Now apply your new found knowledge to your BELIEFS..


What beliefs? A belief in god is stupid, a belief that god does not exist is stupid. Know and understand, or else say "I dont know". Dont believe anything.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> "I dont know". Dont believe anything.


This is the most intelligent thing i have ever heard you say. If you really meant this in the way it sounds, i would plus rep you... but unfortunately you hold a certainty that god does exist, from which delusion will eventually envelope the thought process.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> This is the most intelligent thing i have ever heard you say. If you really meant this in the way it sounds, i would plus rep you... but unfortunately you hold a certainty that god does exist, from which delusion will eventually envelope the thought process.


Yeah, thats what you believe, no need to remind you of what beliefs are =p. You believe god cannot be found in spirituality, which is kinda ridiculous. Tell me something, if god were to be proven through our tiny, limited knowledge of science, what would be the better source of information? Science or spirituality?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> If only bad people go to hell... and bad people like bad things, and hell is bad... doesn't that mean hell would be... heaven to them?
> 
> MIND BLOWN


Better a fuckin hell than a wank in heaven?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

Trolling said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/541781-random-jibber-jabber-thread-9.html
> 
> 
> Trolololololol!


Do you get paid commission every time someone post's in that thread or what?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll play along ....

Assuming that there is in fact a heaven and a hell, and heaven is the place where good Christians go, I'm not so sure I want to end up there anyway. Think about it. This god of yours seems like a bit of a prick. He gives us the ability to think and reason, and then instructs us to blindly believe in him and all of his rules. He allows children to suffer and starve, women to be raped and abused, minorities to be chastised and discriminated against, associates of his to fondle little boys and blow billions of dollars on materialistic buildings of "worship" when all of the aforementioned suffering could be wiped away with these very dollars.

I don't know all of the particulars of hell, but I can't imagine it being much worse than your heaven. And, as an added bonus, I don't have to hang out for eternity with a bunch of delusional theists cramming their nonsense story down my throat!


----------



## missnu (Jul 26, 2012)

Well if there is a hell, then yes it stands to reason that the people that don't believe in it would end up there...
I think the bible should be rewritten to be more modern, because then more people would be apt to follow it...
It is hard to keep arguing for a book that has been proven wrong my science, that they just didn't have when they wrote the bible, that to me it is impossible to believe...
I don't mind the message...or the idea that there is a god...but the God in the Bible can't be right...I mean he is supposed to be all knowing and all powerful...so really couldn't he have at least overseen the Bible while it was being written by "his people"? Could he have not being omnipotent and all, could he not have said, "hey! Don't put that in there, because in 400 years nobody will believe this drivel?"


----------



## missnu (Jul 26, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll play along ....
> 
> Assuming that there is in fact a heaven and a hell, and heaven is the place where good Christians go, I'm not so sure I want to end up there anyway. Think about it. This god of yours seems like a bit of a prick. He gives us the ability to think and reason, and then instructs us to blindly believe in him and all of his rules. He allows children to suffer and starve, women to be raped and abused, minorities to be chastised and discriminated against, associates of his to fondle little boys and blow billions of dollars on materialistic buildings of "worship" when all of the aforementioned suffering could be wiped away with these very dollars.
> 
> I don't know all of the particulars of hell, but I can't imagine it being much worse than your heaven. And, as an added bonus, I don't have to hang out for eternity with a bunch of delusional theists cramming their nonsense story down my throat!



In the Bible it says that there will be false Christians, and False Christian leaders...and I feel that perhaps the whole catholic church is the antichrist, if we follow the Bible...
So Catholics are technically satanists....
I mean it was Catholicism that created Satanism the cult...
They told people that Scientists were in league with the devil and they danced naked, and killed babies, had sex and did drugs under the light of the full moon...And Bam! Satanism the Cult was born...They made it up, and then it became a whole nother religion that people started to follow based on the lies that the Catholics at the time told them...The Scientists weren't satanists the way that the Church called the satanists, but because they put the idea in people's heads it just took off...


----------



## missnu (Jul 26, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll play along ....
> 
> Assuming that there is in fact a heaven and a hell, and heaven is the place where good Christians go, I'm not so sure I want to end up there anyway. Think about it. This god of yours seems like a bit of a prick. He gives us the ability to think and reason, and then instructs us to blindly believe in him and all of his rules. He allows children to suffer and starve, women to be raped and abused, minorities to be chastised and discriminated against, associates of his to fondle little boys and blow billions of dollars on materialistic buildings of "worship" when all of the aforementioned suffering could be wiped away with these very dollars.
> 
> I don't know all of the particulars of hell, but I can't imagine it being much worse than your heaven. And, as an added bonus, I don't have to hang out for eternity with a bunch of delusional theists cramming their nonsense story down my throat!



Well in heaven there would be no need to cram anything down anyone's throats...because every one there bought the story already...But the idea that there is a giant lake of fire somewhere with many different rings of torture seems a little fanciful to me...
Perhaps all this has already happened, and we are in hell now...perhaps this is why it seems like everyday is slightly worse than the last...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Tell me something, if god were to be proven through our tiny, limited knowledge of science


Then i would not be required to believe in god... because it would be proven to be true. And then i would know it to be true, rather than delude myself by telling myself over and over (because that's what is required when believing an idea without proof) that god exists, god exists... 

You think i don't want god to exist? You are wrong. You think i do want god to exist? Wrong there too. I really couldn't give a damn, if it does exist, it probably wants nothing to do with us feeble humans, or any other lifeforms in the universe. Most likely if there is a god, it created the known universe not for us, not for life... but for the sake of existence... for existences sake.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

*Suns are extinguished or become corrupted, planets perish and scatter across the wastes of the sky; other suns are kindled, new planets formed to make their revolutions or describe new orbits, and man, an infinitely minute part of a globe which itself is only an imperceptible point in the immense whole, believes that the universe is made for himself...*

How inconceivably arrogant, egocentric, and above all else... pathetic.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Then i would not be required to believe in god... because it would be proven to be true. And then i would know it to be true, rather than delude myself by telling myself over and over (because that's what is required when believing an idea without proof) that god exists, god exists...
> 
> You think i don't want god to exist? You are wrong. You think i do want god to exist? Wrong there too. I really couldn't give a damn, if it does exist, it probably wants nothing to do with us feeble humans, or any other lifeforms in the universe. Most likely if there is a god, it created the known universe not for us, not for life... but for the sake of existence... for existences sake.



you got some shit going on in there! well put.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What beliefs? A belief in god is stupid, a belief that god does not exist is stupid. Know and understand, or else say "I dont know". Dont believe anything.


lol.. So you don't believe we're young gods that live for eternity?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> This is the most intelligent thing i have ever heard you say. If you really meant this in the way it sounds, i would plus rep you... but unfortunately you hold a certainty that god does exist, from which delusion will eventually envelope the thought process.


It's not sincere.. I have a feeling that he's just mocking me.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

"Believing" is what you do when you don't have the facts, you don't understand the facts, or you simply don't like what the facts must compel you to conclude.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

In heaven there is no beer....

That's why we drink it here.


----------



## Cut.Throat. (Jul 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> In heaven there is no beer....
> 
> That's why we drink it here.


I'm sorry sir but you are mistaken. If you believe in the flying spaghetti monster as your one true god then you will be blessed with a heaven of beer volcanoes and stripper factories. Repent now!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. So you don't believe we're young gods that live for eternity?


I dont believe anything, I know and understand . Then butt hurt science lovers say "How can you know something that science doesnt? Your experience was subjective and says nothing about reality". Though I dont know where to draw that line of subjectivity since I know more than 10 people that experienced what I've experienced.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Then i would not be required to believe in god... because it would be proven to be true. And then i would know it to be true, rather than delude myself by telling myself over and over (because that's what is required when believing an idea without proof) that god exists, god exists...
> 
> You think i don't want god to exist? You are wrong. You think i do want god to exist? Wrong there too. I really couldn't give a damn, if it does exist, it probably wants nothing to do with us feeble humans, or any other lifeforms in the universe. Most likely if there is a god, it created the known universe not for us, not for life... but for the sake of existence... for existences sake.


I'll ask the question again then. If god were to be proven through our tiny, limited knowledge of science, what would be the better source for information, science or spirituality? Do you honestly think god cannot be found through spirituality?... Also... LOL! man you are way off on describing gods intent.


----------



## mildredm (Jul 26, 2012)

You do realize this is not a threat to true skeptics. We don't care what your imaginary friend says, nor do we waste our time worrying about anything but the issues facing the world around us. Life is too beautiful to waste on thoughts of death.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

I know right? Because you know exactly what god wants, needs and desires right? All you have to do is think suuuuper hard, just meditate right? All of the answers are within right?

No, they are not. All of the answers you acquire within are neither truth, nor fact... mere wishful thinking, merely what you want. 

Like computer viruses, successful mind viruses will tend to be hard for their victims to detect. If you are the victim of one, the chances are that you won't know it, and may even vigorously deny it. *
*


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I know right? Because you know exactly what god wants, needs and desires right? All you have to do is think suuuuper hard, just meditate right? All of the answers are within right?
> 
> No, they are not. All of the answers you acquire within are neither truth, nor fact... mere wishful thinking, merely what you want.
> 
> ...


How does the above statement not apply to you? Because you're a skeptic, right? lol I'll ask my question again... If god were to be proven through our tiny, limited knowledge of science, what would be the better source of information, science or spirituality? Do you honestly think god cannot be found through spirituality?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

mildredm said:


> You do realize this is not a threat to true skeptics. We don't care what your imaginary friend says, nor do we waste our time worrying about anything but the issues facing the world around us. Life is too beautiful to waste on thoughts of death.


Today, a young man on acid realized that all matter is merely energy condenses to a slow vibration. That we are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves... Heres Tom with the weather!​


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude... i have already answered your question. If science proves beyond reasonable doubt the existence of a god or gods, i will not have to believe... for i will know the truth. This has yet to happen, but maybe someday it will. 

God was invented to explain mystery. God is always invented to explain those things that you do not understand. Now, when you finally discover how something works, you get some laws which you're taking away from God; you don't need him anymore. 

But you need him for the other mysteries... So therefore you leave him to create the universe because we haven't figured that out yet; you need him for understanding those things which you don't believe the laws will explain, such as consciousness, or why you only live to a certain length of time &#8212; life and death &#8212; stuff like that. 

God is always associated with those things that you do not understand. This brings me to a sad disposition of the ignorance of humanity, and the lack of motivation to go out and search for the truths and laws that govern the reality of the universe... rather than persist in delusions that merely originate from the mind, and nothing else.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude... i have already answered your question. If science proves beyond reasonable doubt the existence of a god or gods, i will not have to believe... for i will know the truth. This has yet to happen, but maybe someday it will.
> 
> God was invented to explain mystery. God is always invented to explain those things that you do not understand. Now, when you finally discover how something works, you get some laws which you're taking away from God; you don't need him anymore.
> 
> ...


Damn... I didnt realize you were that far gone...


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 26, 2012)

There is a Verse In the BIBLE that say's "Then shall the dust return to the earth as it was: and the spirit shall return unto God who gave it." Ecclesiastes 12:7

WOOOO everyone Goes to heaven where we will be Having the Greatest Time EVER!!!!!! if this is true, which i believe it is ...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Religion is the process of unconscious wish fulfillment, where, for certain people, if the process did not take place it would put them in self-danger of coming to mental harm, being unable to cope with the idea of a godless, purposeless life.

Religion comprises a system of wishful illusions together with a disavowal of reality, such as we find in an isolated form nowhere else but in dementia, in a state of blissful hallucinatory confusion.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

Cut.Throat. said:


> I'm sorry sir but you are mistaken. If you believe in the flying spaghetti monster as your one true god then you will be blessed with a heaven of beer volcanoes and stripper factories. Repent now!


Not mistaken. Song lyrics....


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Trust those who seek the truth. Doubt those who claim to find it.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jul 26, 2012)

What if God is real, but want's people to have "Faith" in him, without having substantial Proof? 

I Strongly believe their is an Almighty God... and He has a sense of Humor ...which is irrelevant ...But it gives you little insight of whom I'm speaking of ... *YHWH*. 

But He does Exist ... IMHO!! I love God and Jesus, but Hate Religion. We can have a relationship with The Father without puting a name on our Belief's. Like Christanity, Islam, Judaism, ect.... It could just be called Life. Because without The Almighty, we wouldn't be breathing, better yet their wouldn't be Any "Thing" at all. Time, Space, Consciousness, Atom's and everything else related to THIS Universe. If he is real, which He speak's to me, so I'm pretty sure He's real, unless I'm delusional ...  ... lollll


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice to see the same assholes hard at work doing nothing here in SSP. Ive said it before.. Atheists: why do you waste so much of your time spewing your delusions at theists? You really must enjoy arguing. And you also must still live at your parents house, cuz I certainly wouldnt have time to sit there and argue bullshit on the internet all day. Get a life and fuck you very much.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> ...And you also must still live at your parents house, cuz I certainly wouldnt have time to sit there and argue bullshit on the internet all day. Get a life and fuck you very much.


But here you are !


----------



## mildredm (Jul 26, 2012)

When I married my husband I had little or no education. I had been raised a bible belt southern baptist, hell fire and all that. He was an admitted agnostic but secretly atheist. I was baffled by his non belief and so frightened for him. When I was diagnosed with cancer I prayed when it went into remission I thanked God. When I entered college, I thanked medicine. They say no one dies an atheist... I say no one lives till they find real answers. Talking to myself has not gotten me through life's little hiccups going out and finding magic in the world around me has. I don't need bronze aged beliefs they would have told me to spit on my cancer to cure it.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 26, 2012)

technically speaking it is not possible for anyone to be a true atheist.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> What if God is real, but want's people to have "Faith" in him, without having substantial Proof?
> 
> I Strongly believe their is an Almighty God... and He has a sense of Humor ...which is irrelevant ...But it gives you little insight of whom I'm speaking of ... *YHWH*.
> 
> But He does Exist ... IMHO!! I love God and Jesus, but Hate Religion. We can have a relationship with The Father without puting a name on our Belief's. Like Christanity, Islam, Judaism, ect.... It could just be called Life. Because without The Almighty, we wouldn't be breathing, better yet their wouldn't be Any "Thing" at all. Time, Space, Consciousness, Atom's and everything else related to THIS Universe. If he is real, which He speak's to me, so I'm pretty sure He's real, unless I'm delusional ...  ... lollll


Live a good life. If there are gods and they are just, then they will not care how devout you have been, but will welcome you based on the virtues you have lived by. If there are gods, but unjust, then you should not want to worship them. If there are no gods, then you will be gone, but will have lived a noble life that will live on in the memories of your loved ones.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> technically speaking it is not possible for anyone to be a true atheist.


We would refer to them as a "hard atheist" and they can be put into the same category as the theists... deluded, claiming certainty in the absence of it.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Nice to see the same assholes hard at work doing nothing here in SSP. Ive said it before.. Atheists: why do you waste so much of your time spewing your delusions at theists? You really must enjoy arguing. And you also must still live at your parents house, cuz I certainly wouldnt have time to sit there and argue bullshit on the internet all day. Get a life and fuck you very much.


Some people grow cannabis and cubensis mushrooms to provide for themselves, that way we have more time to do what we want to do, rather than do something we don't, like work a shitty corporate job. 

When we have reasons for what we believe, we have no need of faith; when we have no reasons, or bad ones, we have lost our connection to the world and to one another. Atheism is nothing more than a commitment to the most basic standard of intellectual honesty: One&#8217;s convictions should be proportional to one&#8217;s evidence. Pretending to be certain when one isn&#8217;t - indeed, pretending to be certain about propositions for which no evidence is even conceivable - is both an intellectual and a moral failing. Only the atheist has realized this. The atheist is simply a person who has perceived the lies of religion and refused to make them his own.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 26, 2012)

a thought for this thread....


in the beginning before time, there was nothing. nothing in every non-existent direction, lets say you where to make a non-existent line directly across nothing can you still have 2 sections of nothing?

it is on this precipice of principle our universe exists. to live is simply accept the fact you have desire, this desire can be called many things but it iwas keep you alive and makes you "live" often out of no other way to explain existence people simply tend to call this "god". god is everything, everything is nothing we live on a fringe to explain the force that drives this as a sentient being is foolish.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> We would refer to them as a "hard atheist" and they can be put into the same category as the theists... deluded, claiming certainty in the absence of it.


what i find the most interesting is if you have a brain, instinct would prevent you from being an atheist or nihilist, i mean the only way to beat the system is to kill yourself, that is the only way to be a "true" atheist.

i cant understand why people cant just accept the fact we exist simply because we can.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

To claim certainty in the absence of it... puts one in the category of the deluded...

While believing strongly, without evidence, is considered a mark of madness or stupidity in any other area of our lives, faith in God still holds immense prestige in our society. Religion is the one area of our discourse where it is considered noble to pretend to be certain about things no human being could possibly be certain about. It is telling that this aura of nobility extends only to those faiths that still have many subscribers. Anyone caught worshipping Poseidon, even at sea, would be thought insane.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> what i find the most interesting is if you have a brain, instinct would prevent you from being an atheist or nihilist, i mean the only way to beat the system is to kill yourself, that is the only way to be a "true" atheist.
> 
> i cant understand why people cant just accept the fact we exist simply because we can.


I understand that this is quite the read, but if you can grudge through it, it may open your mind to new perspectives, if anything, new ideas. This is taken from my nihilism thread i made a while back. 

Existential nihilism is the philosophical theory that life has no intrinsic meaning or value. With respect to the universe, existential nihilism posits that a single human or even the entire human species is insignificant, without inherant purpose and unlikely to change in the totality of existence. According to the theory, each individual is an isolated being "thrown" into the universe, barred from knowing "why", yet compelled to invent meaning. The inherent meaninglessness of life is largely explored in the philosophical school of existentialism, where one can potentially create his or her own subjective "meaning" or "purpose". Of all types of nihilism, existential nihilism gets the most literary and philosophical attention.

The idea that meaning and values are without foundation is a form of nihilism, and the existential response to that idea is noting that meaning is not "a matter of contemplative theory", but instead, "a consequence of engagement and commitment". The theory purports to describe the human situation to create a life outlook and create meaning, which has been summarized as,

"Strut, fret, and delude ourselves as we may, our lives are of no significance, and it is futile to seek or to affirm meaning where none can be found." Existential nihilists claim that, to be honest, one must face the absurdity of existence, that he/she will eventually die, and that both religion and metaphysics are simply results of the fear of death.

"There is no justification for life, but also no reason not to live. Those who claim to find inherent meaning in their lives are either dishonest or deluded, they fail to face up to the harsh reality of the human situation. Those who aknowledge the absurdity of existence, and decide to give their life meaning despite that fact, are the truly honest ones." -Donald A. Crosby 

When i speak about no purpose, im talking about no inherent purpose... like nothing gives us meaning or purpose. The only thing that gives us meaning and purpose is ourselves, and how we choose to give it that meaning. I think most people who cling to metaphysics/theology/spirituality have a really hard time understanding that we give ourselves purpose, or maybe they just cant except that. Dealing with the absurdity of existence is extremely painful at the start, but it allows a sense of freedom within ourselves that i cannot quite describe, it allows us to be completely honest with ourselves... rather than pretending/lying to ourselves to make ourselves feel better, we gain a sense of accomplishment, courage, pride, freedom, complete honesty, because instead of giving ourselves false truths, we embrace the absurdity of our existence and continue to live happily (or some unfortunates decide to live unhappily) in spite the fact that our lives are inherently meaningless. Since we have gotten past this awakening, we can now move towards the bigger and better parts of our lives, living in the moment, living for happiness and to make others happy, etc. etc.

I completely agree with you, that science is wrong, a lot! Even Hawkins was wrong when he said that information is destroyed in a back hole, it took him 25 years to come to terms within himself.. but he held a conference and openly stated that he was wrong, and that he is going to use this information to further his study about black holes. And you are also right, we could be completely wrong about what we think we know... but it doesn't change the fact that our sun will die, nothing can change that, and as we look into the farthest corners of the universe, it keeps telling us, reminding us over and over again... nothing lasts forever, that everything is in a constant flux of change.

I think if the outcome is unknown, it is merely the best to assume only that which can carry the burden of proof to the highest degree of what we can know. Like how we know stars die, we know entire species can get wiped out in a matter of days. I think the question about assuming the worst or assuming the best depends on our individual preferences. Personally, i just like to live life as happily as i can trying my best to not do anything that impacts the environment negatively.

I think the next step in human evolution is our choice, we hold the key to unlock the door. I think the first step is when everyone can come to terms with absurdity, and still find enough meaning in ourselves to continue to live. I think once/if this step is made on a mass scale, the sudden realization of what we have been doing to ourselves and our planet will hit us, and hit hard. If we could only understand the absurdity of the human condition, i think we would finally make the step we should have been making a long time ago to help everyone in the world be healthy, have a place to sleep, food to eat, clean water to drink for everyone. This is all possable and more, but everyone is so worried about what to believe, its like we are all still children, its like the human race is in its child stage, arguing and fighting over things that hold no relevance over what is actually important in the world.

From my own experiences, ive come up with a theory for humans capacity to change.

1. The hardest, is to change because you want to. Have you ever tried quitting smoking cigarettes, or cannabis for that matter? It is extremely degrading to my ego, when i would promise myself i was going to make the change, yet i couldn't do it. It was so hard, so very hard to change because i wanted to rather than when i HAVE to.

2. This gets a little easier, but still pretty tough. This form of change happens when something in our lives gets to a point where if we don't change, our mental or physical health would be in jeopardy. For instance, when you find out you are starting to get lung cancer, it is much easier to quit smoking now that you have a more powerful incentive to quit, because it might save your life. And isn't it funny, that it sometimes takes the fear of death to make us decide to change?

3. The last is the easiest, this form of change happens when you are forced to change. For example, say you get put on probation, and by law, if you get caught smoking cannabis you are going to be spending some time behind bars that people made to keep humans in. This is a massive amount of incentive, i cant think of a time where change came easier for me... i quit smoking cannabis cold turkey straight up, easiest change ive ever made lol.

Now when you take a look at this theory of change, and instead of presenting it as individual change... and take it to a much larger level, mass population change, you can see that the concepts are very similar. Its hard to keep hold onto the thought of hope for humanity, when you understand fully what it takes for people to change... let alone a mass population to change. It seems to me, that the only way a population will change is from numbers 2. and 3. with 3. topping out at most probable. Im thinking that some sort of mass catastrophe must occur for larger populations to find the courage and incentive to change.

This is very sad, i know, i agree... it sucks. I wish it wasn't like this i really do, but this is why its so hard for me to hold onto hope for humanity to find the key to their own evolution. To put aside our quarreling, arguments and disagreements and focus on what is really important for humanities continued survival, and happiness.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Nice to see the same assholes hard at work doing nothing here in SSP. Ive said it before.. Atheists: why do you waste so much of your time spewing your delusions at theists? You really must enjoy arguing. And you also must still live at your parents house, cuz I certainly wouldnt have time to sit there and argue bullshit on the internet all day. Get a life and fuck you very much.


wow,how nice of you to be constructive there shitwhistle.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> wow,how nice of you to be constructive there shitwhistle.


Seems as if i gotta spread em' to give you more... hehehe. Love you Dis, you the man.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 27, 2012)

beardo said:


> Atheists are going to hell......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prove it or im not scared .
and btw your going to muslims hell cause you eat pork


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I dont believe anything, I know and understand . Then butt hurt science lovers say "How can you know something that science doesnt? Your experience was subjective and says nothing about reality". Though I dont know where to draw that line of subjectivity since I know more than 10 people that experienced what I've experienced.


Oh, so you still do have beliefs.. I thought you were having a breakthrough. Carry on..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> How does the above statement not apply to you? Because you're a skeptic, right? lol I'll ask my question again... If god were to be proven through our tiny, limited knowledge of science, what would be the better source of information, science or spirituality? Do you honestly think god cannot be found through spirituality?


Science.. They don't have anything to do with each other. Science would be able to include god as a fact (if he was proven real).. But spirituality would still reject many facts.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Damn... I didnt realize you were that far gone...


Short responses like that show that you do not use your brain when you're speaking with others.. Apply some thought to your beliefs and you may be able to see where we're coming from.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd rather go to Hell, to tell you the truth. What Christians view as Heaven would be my own personal Hell.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Science.. They don't have anything to do with each other. Science would be able to include god as a fact (if he was proven real).. But spirituality would still reject many facts.


Your talking about religion, not spirituality, spirituality likes science but is not dependent on it because its stupid to be dependent on such a tiny form of knowledge. Its funny that you think science will still be the better form of knowledge though lol ignorant till the bitter end.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Your talking about religion, not spirituality, spirituality likes science but is not dependent on it because its stupid to be dependent on such a tiny form of knowledge. Its funny that you think science will still be the better form of knowledge though lol ignorant till the bitter end.


Yet you still can't give me one piece of objectively true information obtained without using the scientific method.

That's what's funny.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yet you still can't give me one piece of objectively true information obtained without using the scientific method.
> 
> That's what's funny.


You think god cant be found through spirituality but can be found through science. 

Now THATS funny.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd rather go to Hell, to tell you the truth. What Christians view as Heaven would be my own personal Hell.


Really? Living an eternal life with your loved ones, with no disease or death.. thats hell to you? You must be one sick motherfucker.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 27, 2012)

The absence of proof is not proof of absence...


----------



## Trolling (Jul 27, 2012)

Just because science is real doesn't mean god is not, that's basically the summary of this thread and that question.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You think god cant be found through spirituality but can be found through science.
> 
> Now THATS funny.


Nothing supernatural can be measured by science, dipshit.



Kaendar said:


> Really? Living an eternal life with your loved ones, with no disease or death.. thats hell to you? You must be one sick motherfucker.



Being subservient to a megalomaniac with an ego problem would be hell. 

Existing for eternity would be hell.

Listening to Pat Robertson and Jerry Falwell for eternity would be absolute fucking torture.

Meanwhile, in Hell, the Devil praises you for deviant behavior. Where's the fuckin' line?!



Kaendar said:


> The absence of proof is not proof of absence...


&#8203;Argument from ignorance.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

So science cant measure it, therefore its impossible to know? 

Argument out of ignorance.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> So science cant measure it, therefore its impossible to know?
> 
> Argument out of ignorance.


Science can't measure it, because by it's definition, it is immeasurable. How is that science's fault? Religion itself requires faith for belief. Science requires evidence.


There is nothing of value that can be obtained without using science. If you disagree, please, provide evidence of something to the contrary. I've requested it 4 or 5 times now, yet you keep failing to provide it. Are you unable to produce an example? It seems rather easy to say "there are other valuable things besides science..." and not provide any examples..


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 27, 2012)

i value vagina how can science help me get some?(lol more joking than anything padawn)


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Science can't measure it, because by it's definition, it is immeasurable. How is that science's fault? Religion itself requires faith for belief. Science requires evidence.
> 
> 
> There is nothing of value that can be obtained without using science. If you disagree, please, provide evidence of something to the contrary. I've requested it 4 or 5 times now, yet you keep failing to provide it. Are you unable to produce an example? It seems rather easy to say "there are other valuable things besides science..." and not provide any examples..


It is easy. Spirituality, and even spirituality uses forms of science, none that you will agree with of course because your personal beliefs sway your judgement. Its a trick question really, you think everything that exists can be explained by science, so that pretty much only leaves the supernatural, which you'll reject because science cannot explain it. So you will forever live under the illusion that you are poking holes in peoples bubbles yet you are the one in the bubble because you are dependent on the limited knowledge of science. So with your question, the only option is the supernatural, and like it or not, it has value. Science is the B team and spirituality is the A team =).


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 27, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i value vagina how can science help me get some?(lol more joking than anything padawn)


With science you can make various forms of alcohol. Most of which will make the panties fall off of the vagina.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> It is easy. Spirituality, and even spirituality uses forms of science, none that you will agree with of course because your personal beliefs sway your judgement. Its a trick question really, you think everything that exists can be explained by science, so that pretty much only leaves the supernatural, which you'll reject because science cannot explain it. So you will forever live under the illusion that you are poking holes in peoples bubbles yet you are the one in thIe bubble because you are dependent on the limited knowledge of science. So with your question, the only option is the supernatural, and like it or not, it has value. Science is the B team and spirituality is the A team =).


Your A team is so effective at acquiring knowledge that you STILL haven't been able to provide a single example of something of value obtained from it. One could list the values acquired by the scientific method all day, I'd think that you'd be able to provide at least one example. If not, why join your team? You're getting owned here, would you like me to help you list the values and benefits of the supernatural/spiritual world? It seems like you could use some assistance...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Your talking about religion, not spirituality, spirituality likes science but is not dependent on it because its stupid to be dependent on such a tiny form of knowledge. Its funny that you think science will still be the better form of knowledge though lol ignorant till the bitter end.


I depend on facts to show me truth.. Not that it matters since science will still prove the truth for eternity.

You know I do have morals right? You act like we're robots that can't have our own views.. lol, now that I think about it, you have actually called us robots. 

What knowledge has spirituality given you that science or human nature hasn't been able to give you?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Your A team is so effective at acquiring knowledge that you STILL haven't been able to provide a single example of something of value obtained from it. One could list the values acquired by the scientific method all day, I'd think that you'd be able to provide at least one example. If not, why join your team? You're getting owned here, would you like me to help you list the values and benefits of the supernatural/spiritual world? It seems like you could use some assistance...


Im not getting owned. Im laughing at skeptics dependence on science lol. Why should I even bother listing the qualities of spirituality? You and Pad are convinced those things dont exist or are impossible to know about, so why elaborate? Spirituality/god was my example that I provided for Pads question, only the supernatural fits into Pads question, so really its a trick question because hes gunna reject the answer because it doesnt sit well with his views... You guys say god cannot be found in science NOR spirituality, why waste time trying to make points against such ignorant views?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i value vagina how can science help me get some?(lol more joking than anything padawn)


Viagra? Diet pills? Dick enlargement surgery?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> It is easy. Spirituality, and even spirituality uses forms of science, none that you will agree with of course because your personal beliefs sway your judgement. Its a trick question really, you think everything that exists can be explained by science, so that pretty much only leaves the supernatural, which you'll reject because science cannot explain it. So you will forever live under the illusion that you are poking holes in peoples bubbles yet you are the one in the bubble because you are dependent on the limited knowledge of science. So with your question, the only option is the supernatural, and like it or not, it has value. Science is the B team and spirituality is the A team =).


What forms of science does spirituality use? It can't be tested so spirituality can't use the scientific method.. 

You don't seem to understand that science knows alot of things that it once didn't know.. Pad isn't dependent on science, he has faith in science.. Well I can't speak on his behalf but that's my personal view at least. 

Before you start thinking that you're smart and use the word "faith" against me, I suggest you look up the various definitions.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I depend on facts to show me truth.. Not that it matters since science will still prove the truth for eternity.
> 
> You know I do have morals right? You act like we're robots that can't have our own views.. lol, now that I think about it, you have actually called us robots.
> 
> What knowledge has spirituality given you that science or human nature hasn't been able to give you?


lets see... God, the after life, better grasp on reality, the consciousness/source field, chakras, seemingly endless possibilities ... Just to name a few lol. I got a feeling I know what your gunna say next.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What forms of science does spirituality use? It can't be tested so spirituality can't use the scientific method..
> 
> You don't seem to understand that science knows alot of things that it once didn't know.. Pad isn't dependent on science, he has faith in science.. Well I can't speak on his behalf but that's my personal view at least.
> 
> Before you start thinking that you're smart and use the word "faith" against me, I suggest you look up the various definitions.


You really dont have any say when discussing science with me, you fought me with every single point I made and in the end you corrected me only once, and you strutted off like you were victorious when winning 1 battle out of 10. 

I know what faith means, its something I dont have.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> lets see... God, the after life, better grasp on reality, the consciousness/source field, chakras, seemingly endless possibilities ... Just to name a few lol. I got a feeling I know what your gunna say next.


If god is real and is a undiscovered fact, then science can show you him..

You can't say that you know there's an after life yet. (On a side note, don't be so scared of death man). 

Spirituality actually deludes your grasp of true reality.. The reality of it all is that you honestly don't know.. You don't know what the future holds. 

Chakras? Really? Just do some good ol meditation. Or trip on shrooms.. Or how about some laboratory made LSD? 

If there's one thing that amazes me about science, it's how they are always coming up with new ways to make the world a better place. There new discoveries and inventions are truly amazing. 

Your feeling was correct..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Im not getting owned. Im laughing at skeptics dependence on science lol. *Why should I even bother listing the qualities of spirituality?* You and Pad are convinced those things dont exist or are impossible to know about, so why elaborate? Spirituality/god was my example that I provided for Pads question, only the supernatural fits into Pads question, so really its a trick question because hes gunna reject the answer because it doesnt sit well with his views... *You guys say god cannot be found in science NOR spirituality*, why waste time trying to make points against such ignorant views?


The question wasn't the qualities of spirituality, but the values. I don't think anyone said god cannot be found, just that he has not been. Whether we reject the values you list or not, it would be refreshing for you to list them, anyway. It'd be much more interesting than your current posts. You are like a sales guy that says, 'I have this wonderful product, it is truly awesome and will help solve your problems!' We respond with, 'Oh, great! what is your product and what does it do?' and you say, 'don't worry about it, just buy it, it's great!' It would seem irresponsible to take a person like this seriously. If it is a great product, one would be able to list it's values. The fact that you cannot or will not reflects on what you're selling...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You really dont have any say when discussing science with me, you fought me with every single point I made and in the end you corrected me only once, and you strutted off like you were victorious when winning 1 battle out of 10.
> 
> I know what faith means, its something I dont have.


lol.. Ok.

You tried to tell me Francis Cricks discovered DNA.. I proved you wrong.

You tried to tell me Cricks tripped on LSD during his studies, but you provided no evidence..

You sided on a claim that aliens brought life forms to earth..

You tried to convince me that there's people that can see the color of sound in rays of light..

You made no claims that provided on value lol.. I had to teach you a thing or two about the discovery of DNA. Just give up.

Yes, you have faith. Faith is a belief that isn't backed up with proof.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If god is real and is a undiscovered fact, then science can show you him..
> 
> You can't say that you know there's an after life yet. (On a side note, don't be so scared of death man).
> 
> ...


Pad said science cant measure the supernatural, god is the supernatural, the telepathic properties of DNA was once considered to be the supernatural. So using science to find god is absolutely ridiculous, its a wild goose chase. Spirituality is the only way to find god, and your right with one thing, meditation is good, fits in with "Know thy self and you shall know god", also fits in with the Third Eye chakra (pineal gland). 
Whats deluding is BELIEFS, like you believe god is not real (dont lie) which is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, Z would agree with me on that one. Saying something is impossible to know because science cannot know it is an argument from ignorance. You can create little shelters of comfort through your faith in science, well I live comfortably without faith. Dont bother me none


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol.. Ok.
> 
> You tried to tell me Francis Cricks discovered DNA.. I proved you wrong.
> 
> ...


Only one you got is that I claimed Crick used LSD in his studies. Which we cant know because it was the word from his scientist friend that was beside Crick on his death bed. Thats the ONLY thing you got against me. 

I didnt side with Crick about aliens. I sided with him that DNA is the result of an intelligence of some sort, which is very possible. 

Synesthesia is what those sound seeing people have, go look it up. The two people on the documentary "Super Humans" had a unique case of Synesthesia where they can see and taste sound. 

Keep trying Hep... Keep trying


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Pad said science cant measure the supernatural, god is the supernatural,
He's right.. If he's wrong, show me how you measured the supernatural.

 the telepathic properties of DNA was once considered to be the supernatural. 
It's not proven to be telepathic.. If I'm wrong in saying so, prove it to me.

So using science to find god is absolutely ridiculous, its a wild goose chase. 
Using your own whacked out guesses on how the world works (AKA religion and spirituality) is also a wild goose chase to find god. How do you know your beliefs are the right beliefs out of everybody else that believes their god and their views are right?
Spirituality is the only way to find god, 
Then why hasn't it been able to prove god is real?
and your right with one thing, meditation is good, fits in with "Know thy self and you shall know god", also fits in with the Third Eye chakra (pineal gland). 
No, it fits in with the whole know yourself to know yourself.. 
Whats deluding is BELIEFS, like you believe god is not real (dont lie) which is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, Z would agree with me on that one. 
So if you think it's ridiculous to have a belief in god, why do you still believe? 
Saying something is impossible to know because science cannot know it is an argument from ignorance. 
Who said it's impossible? 
You can create little shelters of comfort through your faith in science, well I live comfortably without faith. Dont bother me none 
You're trapped in your faith bubble. You can't leave your comfort zone.. We don't discredit science, facts, and logic in search for comfort.. We don't trick ourselves into believing that we'll live on forever.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Only one you got is that I claimed Crick used LSD in his studies. Which we cant know because it was the word from his scientist friend that was beside Crick on his death bed. Thats the ONLY thing you got against me.
> 
> I didnt side with Crick about aliens. I sided with him that DNA is the result of an intelligence of some sort, which is very possible.
> 
> ...


I also showed you that Cricks did not discover DNA.. 

And about his death bed friend, where's his quote that I asked for? I'm still waiting for it.. Where's the quote that shows Cricks' friend claiming that Cricks discovered the double-helix on LSD? (A little side note: Cricks didn't discover the double-helix structure.. That credit should go to rosalind).

(In reference to the sight of sound) Do you believe everything that you watch?

Keep trying what?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Screw the DNA conversation though, that's irrelevant..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> The question wasn't the qualities of spirituality, but the values. I don't think anyone said god cannot be found, just that he has not been. Whether we reject the values you list or not, it would be refreshing for you to list them, anyway. It'd be much more interesting than your current posts. You are like a sales guy that says, 'I have this wonderful product, it is truly awesome and will help solve your problems!' We respond with, 'Oh, great! what is your product and what does it do?' and you say, 'don't worry about it, just buy it, it's great!' It would seem irresponsible to take a person like this seriously. If it is a great product, one would be able to list it's values. The fact that you cannot or will not reflects on what you're selling...


LOL What difference does it make, honestly? Do you honestly think listing values is going to sway your decision? I can list a ton of values only for them to be mocked because they dont fit into the skeptics concept of possibilities and reality. Its a wild goose chase.
Pad said god cannot be found through science, science is your only source for information about reality, so Im lead to believe that you guys think god cannot be found.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

Sagan does a wonderful job explaining the physiological needs of the believer of thoughts without evidence. 

You can't convince a _believer_ of anything; for their belief is not based on evidence, it's based on a deep seated need to believe.

This is because god can only be found through your imagination...

*Imagination*, also called the faculty of *imagining*, is the ability of forming new images and sensations when they are not perceived through sight, hearing, or other senses.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Screw the DNA conversation though, that's irrelevant..


You say its irrelevant because I danced circles around your oblivious ass with facts lol But you are right, the DNA discussion is irrelevant. 

Did you google synesthesia? quit being lazy, Im not gunna keep repeating these things to you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You say its irrelevant because I danced circles around your oblivious ass with facts lol But you are right, the DNA discussion is irrelevant.
> 
> Did you google synesthesia? quit being lazy, Im not gunna keep repeating these things to you.


Holy shit.. Are you serious? I guess Cricks did discover DNA while tripping on acid right? And aliens brought DNA to earth..

How could I not see those facts that you gave me ..


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

Believing is easier than thinking. Hence so many more believers than thinkers.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Pad said science cant measure the supernatural, god is the supernatural,
> He's right.. If he's wrong, show me how you measured the supernatural.
> 
> the telepathic properties of DNA was once considered to be the supernatural.
> ...


You said science can find god, I proved you wrong. I measured the supernatural through experience and understanding, yes, I've experienced the supernatural. You can save me the lecture about experiences. 

Telepathy is the supposed transmission of information from one being to another without using any of our known sensory channels of physical interaction. Thats the whole reason they called that quality of DNA TELEPATHIC. 

In your own words, science and spirituality dont go together, thats why god hasnt been proven. That and you are clouded by your biased belief. 

You've provided no valid argument with this question (the know yourself question)

I dont have a belief in god. My experience is good enough evidence for me. 

All the skeptics say its impossible. 

You're using my argument against me, good job.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

*Faith is a late invention of organized religion as a cover for dealing with skepticism.*

 *Religion is rarely a matter of choice, and by the time people are hooked (usually in earliest childhood) it's tough to talk any sense into them.**
*


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Holy shit.. Are you serious? I guess Cricks did discover DNA while tripping on acid right? And aliens brought DNA to earth..
> 
> How could I not see those facts that you gave me ..


Or the flower of life one you gave me was pretty funny too..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You said science can find god, I proved you wrong. I measured the supernatural through experience and understanding, yes, I've experienced the supernatural. You can save me the lecture about experiences.
> 
> Telepathy is the supposed transmission of information from one being to another without using any of our known sensory channels of physical interaction. Thats the whole reason they called that quality of DNA TELEPATHIC.
> 
> ...


You're only fooling yourself.. Snap out of your beliefs. I'm starting to think your head is too far up your ass to learn from others.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

Religion is the process of unconscious wish fulfillment, where, for certain people, if the process did not take place it would put them in self-danger of coming to mental harm, being unable to cope with the idea of a godless, purposeless life.

Religion comprises a system of wishful illusions together with a disavowal of reality, such as we find in an isolated form nowhere else but in dementia, in a state of blissful hallucinatory confusion.

Its (religion's) doctrines carry with them the stamp of the times in which they originated, the ignorant childhood days of the human race. Its consolations deserve no trust. Religion is comparable to a childhood neurosis.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're only fooling yourself.. Snap out of your beliefs. I'm starting to think your head is too far up your ass to learn from others.


On that note, I'm gonna give up on you for the rest of the night.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

A state of skepticism and suspense may amuse a few inquisitive minds. But the practice of superstition is so congenial to the multitude that, if they are forcibly awakened, they still regret the loss of their pleasing vision. Their love of the marvelous and supernatural, their curiosity with regard to future events, and their strong propensity to extend their hopes and fears beyond the limits of the visible world, where the principal causes which favored the establishment of Polytheism. So urgent on the vulgar is the necessity of believing, that the fall of any system of mythology will most probably be succeeded by the introduction of some other mode of superstition.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You're only fooling yourself.. Snap out of your beliefs. I'm starting to think your head is too far up your ass to learn from others.


I enjoy discussing with you the most Hep. You are so oblivious of what you really are lol. I look forward to our future discussions.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> A state of skepticism and suspense may amuse a few inquisitive minds. But the practice of superstition is so congenial to the multitude that, if they are forcibly awakened, they still regret the loss of their pleasing vision. Their love of the marvelous and supernatural, their curiosity with regard to future events, and their strong propensity to extend their hopes and fears beyond the limits of the visible world, where the principal causes which favored the establishment of Polytheism. So urgent on the vulgar is the necessity of believing, that the fall of any system of mythology will most probably be succeeded by the introduction of some other mode of superstition.


So many BELIEFS being spouted here lol.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

Supernatural: a linguistic invention of the mindless used by the thoughtless to convince the credulous to accept the ridiculous.

Religious beliefs systems endure because of fear, intellectual lethargy, ignorance and, dare I say, plain stupidity, but the cumulative effects of indoctrination and acculturation cannot be overstated. As long as these factors remain an integral part of our daily experience, so will the tenacious grip on magic, superstition and every manner of anti-reason. 

There are those who believe they have been perfectly designed and placed in this cosmos, on this planet, for a special purpose. They call themselves theists. I refer to them as narcissists and egomaniacs.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

I take away the title of Cpt. Oblivious from Zaehet and give it to Hep, he has proved himself worthy... Also, did you know the "ae" is a sacred way to spell a name? Just another spiritual aspect about you that goes with your spiritual tattoo and your spiritual dreams... lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

One of the monumental ironies of religious discourse can be appreciated in the frequency with which people of faith praise themselves for their humility, while condemning scientists and other non-believers for their intellectual arrogance. There is, in fact, no worldview more reprehensible in its arrogance than that of the religious believer; the creator of the universe takes an interest in me, and will reward me after my death; my current beliefs, drawn from scripture or other people, will remain the best statement of truth until the end of the world; everyone who disagrees with me will spend eternity in hell.... 

_The epitome of narcissism, and egoism. _


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

One must state it plainly. Religion comes from the period of human history where nobody - not even the mighty Democritus who concluded that all matter was made from atoms - had the smallest idea what was going on. It comes from the bawling and fearful infancy of our species, and is a babyish attempt to meet our inescapable demand for knowledge (as well as for comfort, reassurance, and other infantile needs). Today the least educated of my children knows much more about the natural order than any of the founders of religion, and one would like to think - though the connection is not a fully demonstrable one - that this is why they seem so uninterested in sending fellow humans to hell.

What can be asserted without evidence can also be dismissed without evidence.


----------



## magister666 (Jul 27, 2012)

You need to incarnate a few more times so you can realize that heaven and hell are states which you create after dying based upon your evolution and realizing what really is. No one decides this for you because there is no one else out there but you, what you call God that sits out there and looks down on people is millennia of brainwashing that was feed to you by people that were feed the same thing generations and generations back. God, the self, spirit, Budha, consciousness, whatever you wanna call it, is you, always has been and always will be, it is up to you to realize that and transcend this small minded state you are in.


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You say its irrelevant because I danced circles around your oblivious ass with facts lol But you are right, the DNA discussion is irrelevant.
> 
> Did you google synesthesia? quit being lazy, Im not gunna keep repeating these things to you.


Come on big guy, you aren't presenting any FACTS. We are discussing concepts and we are not trying to convince each other. That is if we have any sense about us.

I suggest that you are getting a bit flustered trying to save the Z-man. He already saved himself. So, I am not trying to change your mind. I just don't think insulting behavior and discussion of matters Spirit go together. Are we insulting the very thing we are conjuring? Peace, Now.


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2012)

magister666 said:


> You need to incarnate a few more times so you can realize that heaven and hell are states which you create after dying based upon your evolution and realizing what really is. No one decides this for you because there is no one else out there but you, what you call God that sits out there and looks down on people is millennia of brainwashing that was feed to you by people that were feed the same thing generations and generations back. God, the self, spirit, Budha, consciousness, whatever you wanna call it, is you, always has been and always will be, it is up to you to realize that and transcend this small minded state you are in.


When did you re-incarnate? And how do you know? And this tone is Holier than us, right? We need that few more times to come to your understanding. Is that it? Yet, what I and others are saying is you had to swallow a lot of brainwashing to even talk this way, correct?

No proof of re-incarnation. It is actually, an allegory for waking up each day. We have to face what we set up for ourselves, yesterday. This is what was proposed in the 11th Century Buddhism. The pervasiveness of Maya rules out Incarnation. It is all an ILLUSION. Especially the idea of do-over lives. We have do-over days, Be happy that we get another one.

But, you seem to be swinging a big Spirit dick, there, pal. Spiritual Ego just makes for more religious zeal and insults, like this one I'm putting back.

So, I wish for you "*to realize that and transcend this small minded state you are in. "*


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I take away the title of Cpt. Oblivious from Zaehet and give it to Hep, he has proved himself worthy... Also, did you know the "ae" is a sacred way to spell a name? Just another spiritual aspect about you that goes with your spiritual tattoo and your spiritual dreams... lol


What is "sacred" "spiritual" and all the other lingo?  You are using it as a Ego Cloak. Re-immerse in Self.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 27, 2012)

Just because you are an Atheist does not mean you are going to hell. One would have to kill or mame or steal or cheat etc etc.

lol


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 27, 2012)

i like this thread reading what zaehet has to say as he crushes chiefwalkingoffacliff with knowledge and the complete truth about religion. theres is nothing to say to you, chiefwalkabout, your full of shit, and the more you believe in the shit you spout the more delusional you truely are.


----------



## vortexsniper (Jul 27, 2012)

prove it.

and if you believe in a god that would send innocents to suffer eternally for not blindly believing in him, he sounds like an dick. you have fun with that.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jul 27, 2012)

Is hell/heaven personal or is it a shared experience?
What if i happen to be a torture loving masochist ?
What about heaven? What if I'm in heaven and I dont want to talk to Joe, but Joe wants to talk to me. He is causing me pain/grief, while I'm denying him heavenly bliss. 
One person's heaven is another person's hell, regardless of their moral standards.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I enjoy discussing with you the most Hep. You are so oblivious of what you really are lol. I look forward to our future discussions.


You're the only person that thinks that.. You act like I'm stupid by adding comments like "OK hep OK *pats hep on the head*" but that only proves you put no thought in anything you say.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm gonna be stuck in purgatory for all eternity just so I can hang around a fuck with the living.


----------



## magister666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> When did you re-incarnate? And how do you know? And this tone is Holier than us, right? We need that few more times to come to your understanding. Is that it? Yet, what I and others are saying is you had to swallow a lot of brainwashing to even talk this way, correct?
> 
> No proof of re-incarnation. It is actually, an allegory for waking up each day. We have to face what we set up for ourselves, yesterday. This is what was proposed in the 11th Century Buddhism. The pervasiveness of Maya rules out Incarnation. It is all an ILLUSION. Especially the idea of do-over lives. We have do-over days, Be happy that we get another one.
> 
> ...


How can you be sure it is all an illusion, have you tested it out for yourself? Actually i did re-incarnate many times although i can only remember a few of them. How do i know? thru deep conscious meditation and astral projection that i have been doing for many years now. You can laugh and dismiss all of it, that is your right. I didn't mean anything bad when i said that he needs to reincarnate a few more times, just that older souls tend to bring back more and more understanding than younger souls, that is all, you can take that anyway you wish. Things do not become a part of belief after awhile but fact, at least for me. Is mind playing tricks on me? i dont know..it might be. I dont have a spiritual ego, i used to have one until it couldn't function anymore and it broke down and i realized that it was only a part of me, a fasade if you will. It is still here but not in control anymore. You are in conflict with my statement which is fine, it is your conflict not mine. My mind puts out jibber jabber and so does yours, in that point we are separate, a subject of belief and debate, but what makes me and you the same is that pause between all that jibber jabber, the silence which is universal for everything and for all. It has substance. Those are my experiences, dont take this that i am presenting as a fact or a belief that i am trying to inpose on you, see for yourself what truly is, explore yourself, go past what your mind tells you.


----------



## Kaendar (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Nothing supernatural can be measured by science, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and this is exactly why I stay out of this shithole part of RIU. You guys have a fuckin excuse and explanation for everything.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> and this is exactly why I stay out of this shithole part of RIU. You guys have a fuckin excuse and explanation for everything.


Excuse? NO.. Explanation for everything? No.. 

Different views? Yes


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Excuse? NO.. Explanation for everything? No..
> 
> Different views? Yes


Yea...also we just have opinions... that's it. We debate about them, question them, ask others questions, and do our best (most of us) to keep things civil and not too harsh. 

Some people just dislike others opinions sooooo much, that they become offended...(which in my opinion seems absurd to me when speaking about ideas) and resort to writing with intentions not so forgiving.


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2012)

You mentioned Buddhism. The basic tenet is that Illusion, Maya, defines what we call existence beyond Self. There is no reality to what we percieve therefore we can fool ourselves to no end, but that says nothing about re-incarnation.

You would not have known about it unless you were told. And so after being told, you had an experience. So, if that's your thing, fine. No need to preach to me, brother.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i like this thread reading what zaehet has to say as he crushes chiefwalkingoffacliff with knowledge and the complete truth about religion. theres is nothing to say to you, chiefwalkabout, your full of shit, and the more you believe in the shit you spout the more delusional you truely are.


Yeah, because its impossible to know things about god right? Same old song and dance.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> It is easy. Spirituality, and even spirituality uses forms of science, none that you will agree with of course because your personal beliefs sway your judgement. Its a trick question really, you think everything that exists can be explained by science, so that pretty much only leaves the supernatural, which you'll reject because science cannot explain it. So you will forever live under the illusion that you are poking holes in peoples bubbles yet you are the one in the bubble because you are dependent on the limited knowledge of science. So with your question, the only option is the supernatural, and like it or not, it has value. Science is the B team and spirituality is the A team =).


_How_ does spirituality use science?

You should make an attempt to refrain from making statements as if they were fact. 

How would something that exists _not be_ measurable by science? If it _exists_, we would be able to measure it.



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Im not getting owned. Im laughing at skeptics dependence on science lol. Why should I even bother listing the qualities of spirituality? You and Pad are convinced those things dont exist or are impossible to know about, so why elaborate? Spirituality/god was my example that I provided for Pads question, only the supernatural fits into Pads question, so really its a trick question because hes gunna reject the answer because it doesnt sit well with his views... You guys say god cannot be found in science NOR spirituality, why waste time trying to make points against such ignorant views?


Again, "God" is not objectively true, and "spirituality" is as vague a term as they come. 

And LOL, it's only a trick question to you because you refuse to accept the answer. All you seem to be saying is "nuh uh!" without demonstrating why. 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> lets see... God, the after life, better grasp on reality, the consciousness/source field, chakras, seemingly endless possibilities ... Just to name a few lol. I got a feeling I know what your gunna say next.



'God' - not objectively true 
  -same with the after life

'a better grasp on reality' - that's not an objective truth obtained without utilizing the scientific method, it's a subjective opinion

'the consciousness/source field' - ?

'chakras' - ?

???



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I know what faith means, its something I dont have.


Can you explain to me why having 'faith' is automatically bad? 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Whats deluding is BELIEFS, like you believe god is not real (dont lie) which is just as ridiculous as a belief in god, Z would agree with me on that one. Saying something is impossible to know because science cannot know it is an argument from ignorance.



Now you're dealing with one of the most basic terms in the debate, one of which has been covered extensively on this board, I've seen it mentioned a dozen times... Agnosticism v. Atheism. 

I'm an agnostic atheist. I don't believe a god exists (atheist), but I can't know for sure (agnostic). 


Ignorant argument.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> When did you re-incarnate? And how do you know? And this tone is Holier than us, right? We need that few more times to come to your understanding. Is that it? Yet, what I and others are saying is you had to swallow a lot of brainwashing to even talk this way, correct?
> 
> No proof of re-incarnation. It is actually, an allegory for waking up each day. We have to face what we set up for ourselves, yesterday. This is what was proposed in the 11th Century Buddhism. The pervasiveness of Maya rules out Incarnation. It is all an ILLUSION. Especially the idea of do-over lives. We have do-over days, Be happy that we get another one.
> 
> ...


Nah man, hes pretty much right. What does it matter to you that he thinks hes right? You just have to give him a dose of YOUR reality? This guy was not insulting in any way what so ever. I can only imagine that you found him offending because he was claiming truth to something that you think is impossible to know. He was speaking more to the average religious person anyways. I thought you were more humble than this.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> _How_ does spirituality use science?
> 
> You should make an attempt to refrain from making statements as if they were fact.
> 
> ...


You said science cant measure the supernatural, yet you say if it exists then science can measure it? Get your story straight man. You believe science is the only way to determine what exists, your stuck in a bubble of science. Your goals are not to discuss with theists, you want to talk down to them and make them aware of the "fallacies" you think they are making. NO theists listen to you though, none at all, your arguments only serve one purpose and thats the approval of those that already agree with your views, you change nothing in peoples reality. Listen to that voice in the back of your head that says "Why do I even bother?!" and give it up already.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

magister666 said:


> How can you be sure it is all an illusion, have you tested it out for yourself? Actually i did re-incarnate many times although i can only remember a few of them. How do i know? thru deep conscious meditation and astral projection that i have been doing for many years now. You can laugh and dismiss all of it, that is your right. I didn't mean anything bad when i said that he needs to reincarnate a few more times, just that older souls tend to bring back more and more understanding than younger souls, that is all, you can take that anyway you wish. Things do not become a part of belief after awhile but fact, at least for me. Is mind playing tricks on me? i dont know..it might be. I dont have a spiritual ego, i used to have one until it couldn't function anymore and it broke down and i realized that it was only a part of me, a fasade if you will. It is still here but not in control anymore. You are in conflict with my statement which is fine, it is your conflict not mine. My mind puts out jibber jabber and so does yours, in that point we are separate, a subject of belief and debate, but what makes me and you the same is that pause between all that jibber jabber, the silence which is universal for everything and for all. It has substance. Those are my experiences, dont take this that i am presenting as a fact or a belief that i am trying to inpose on you, see for yourself what truly is, explore yourself, go past what your mind tells you.


People like you need to bring balance to this forum.


----------



## Doer (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man, hes pretty much right. What does it matter to you that he thinks hes right? You just have to give him a dose of YOUR reality? This guy was not insulting in any way what so ever. I can only imagine that you found him offending because he was claiming truth to something that you think is impossible to know. He was speaking more to the average religious person anyways. I thought you were more humble than this.


Not insulting? You are off your rock. He exhibits the same Spiritual Ego as yourself. That's why it's not obvious to you.

And your passive aggressive approach to label and then admonish me about humility, is a joke, right? You cast insults, in practically every sentence, so where is the harmony and humility you espouse? 

BTW, if you thought I was trying to be humble or holy or spiritual or old-soulish, wise from many lives, some kind of shaman or any other bs, well, I hope that's cleared up for you now. It is all just more religion to me. Only Self Exists.
I experience Self.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You said science cant measure the supernatural, yet you say if it exists then science can measure it? Get your story straight man. You believe science is the only way to determine what exists, your stuck in a bubble of science. Your goals are not to discuss with theists, you want to talk down to them and make them aware of the "fallacies" you think they are making. NO theists listen to you though, none at all, your arguments only serve one purpose and thats the approval of those that already agree with your views, you change nothing in peoples reality. Listen to that voice in the back of your head that says "Why do I even bother?!" and give it up already.



Science can't measure anything that's supernatural. If something exists, science can measure it. What does that tell you about things that are supernatural?... ...

Science _is_ the best way to discern reality, you still have yet to produce something better. Keep huffing and puffing though..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Doer said:


> Not insulting? You are off your rock. He exhibits the same Spiritual Ego as yourself. That's why it's not obvious to you.
> 
> And your passive aggressive approach to label and then admonish me about humility, is a joke, right? You cast insults, in practically every sentence, so where is the harmony and humility you espouse?
> 
> ...


Why is him claiming truth insulting? It seriously bothers you that he claims truth to something that you dont believe in? Hes speaking from personal experience and he has found truth in his personal experience, I have had personal experiences as well and I found truth in them. We're not trying to force things on you, believe what the fuck you want, claim theres only self and no gods, I dont care, Im not gunna get mad at you for your beliefs. It seems every skeptic here is insecure about their beliefs because when a theist claims truth to something they get all butt-hurt and have to show the theists their view of reality. People have experiences that a lot of people never get to have, and those experiences change their lives and view of reality. This guy has outer body experiences and explores different realities with his astral body, hes found truth in that. I met two guys who can read minds and completely enter other peoples bodies, I found truth in what they have to say. He is not insulting, hes expressing what he has learned through his experiences, get over yourself.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Science can't measure anything that's supernatural. If something exists, science can measure it. What does that tell you about things that are supernatural?... ...
> 
> Science _is_ the best way to discern reality, you still have yet to produce something better. Keep huffing and puffing though..


Listen to that voice in the back of your head man. You change nothing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Another familiar conclusion..

I'm not surprised.. We reached a point where you're left with nothing. Again. 

This is why I stay in the game, because ignorance doesn't hold up to critical thought. Eventually you break. I'm not interested in changing minds, those that matter will figure it out on their own without my help, but these moments, they're delicious!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Another familiar conclusion..
> 
> I'm not surprised.. We reached a point where you're left with nothing. Again.
> 
> This is why I stay in the game, because ignorance doesn't hold up to critical thought. Eventually you break. I'm not interested in changing minds, those that matter will figure it out on their own without my help, but these moments, they're delicious!


Thats not what the voice in the back of your head is saying lol Im far from broken, why would I be? I've found truth in my experiences, nothing is going to change that. 

The only thing that fits into your original question is the supernatural. You say science cannot measure the supernatural, thats supposed to tell me something about the supernatural? No, it tells me that science has limitations, and those that follow it live in a world with limitations, a bubble, if you will. I like to stretch my arms and legs and get comfy, cant really do that in a bubble...


----------



## morganmack (Jul 27, 2012)

Would you class anyone who has no unshakable belief in an 'allmighty god' that is aware and started the whole universe and everything else an atheist? Because I would class myself as a rationalist who would listen to both sides of an argument whether or not I consciously or subconsciously were more suited or have had experience with one particular belief system. I myself do not discount that as we will probably never understand the whole universe or potentially multi-verse and the dimensions that bind them, there could be a 'god'? I myself doubt that for the reason that apart from the bible that was written by man no event or thing has happened or intervened or made any signal of existence or communication. In the bible god seems to communicate and/or act his will and 'plan' out frequently. Thinking along a logical basis, you would most likely assume that it would be highly likely that a similar such event or communication would occur in modern times when some form of media or scholar could have recorded this. I have been asked before, if you do not in fact believe in a literal 'god' then how do you explain the fact the we are, as is the universe. Something must have sparked this surely? After thinking about this the best way to explain a universe without a literal god to spark and create it would probably be if the universe or however large a construct we exist in on a whole, worked in a cyclic nature that way things could have always 'been'. If that makes sense? This is a large reason to why I doubt a 'god' (remember I have never denied there is a god). For the fact the universe can work without having something to spark it all, means there might not be a god. I also have a bit of a hang-up philosophically speaking when the idea of religion seems to me like giving your full lives purpose and will to one being. The fact people actually kneel down on all fours to pray. The fact that people kill in gods name. The fact you see religious leaders all around the world living in massive houses with lots of wealth while their people live with moderate comfort. What I am trying to say is I feel uncomfortable at the idea of in reality owing a being my faith. Why can't I be my own god? The fact that you as a Christian and the bible states that if you do not follow him and give him your undying faith you will literally be tortured for eternity. To me that sounds like the words of an elitist dictator! There is other reasons also that I will not state for times-sake. I invite anyone to comment on any points I have brought up or politely challenge anything I have sayed.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Thats not what the voice in the back of your head is saying lol Im far from broken, why would I be? I've found truth in my experiences, nothing is going to change that.
> 
> The only thing that fits into your original question is the supernatural. You say science cannot measure the supernatural, thats supposed to tell me something about the supernatural? No, it tells me that science has limitations, and those that follow it live in a world with limitations, a bubble, if you will. I like to stretch my arms and legs and get comfy, cant really do that in a bubble...



Retard, I've been sitting here the past 5 pages asking you to provide me with the way you "stretch your arms and legs" to discern reality *without using the scientific method*. You've been ducking and dodging and avoiding the question ever since. 

So, to be frank, put the fuck up or shut the fuck up with your nonsense.

I'm stuck in my little bubble, so enlighten me, what tools do you use that are outside the box? What am I missing in my tiny confined corner of reality that can be verified?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2012)

Geronimo420 said:


> Yemen ? they're not Atheists they're Muslims


They're yes men with cleft palates, the poor dears. cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Retard, I've been sitting here the past 5 pages asking you to provide me with the way you "stretch your arms and legs" to discern reality *without using the scientific method*. You've been ducking and dodging and avoiding the question ever since.
> 
> So, to be frank, put the fuck up or shut the fuck up with your nonsense.
> 
> I'm stuck in my little bubble, so enlighten me, what tools do you use that are outside the box? What am I missing in my tiny confined corner of reality that can be verified?


I've been giving you the answer every single time. The only thing that fits into your question is the supernatural, you reject the supernatural so theres really no point. I take what I know to exist (things to do with spirituality) and I am open to the information that I find that corresponds with what I already know. The whole world doesnt need to agree with it for it to be true, thats stupid. If you are not satisfied with that answer then Im sorry, I dont know what to tell ya man. Listen to that voice in the back of your head, save yourself some stress and treat me like the lost cause you think I am.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> With science you can make various forms of alcohol. Most of which will make the panties fall off of the vagina.


Orgasmic chemistry 101. Lab next week. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hell is perhaps relative. I firmly believe that bad cats end up in doggie heaven. Kitty heaven has some seriously stressed songbirds. And CWE has been sent by the Dark One himself to bedevil mindphuk and Zaehet. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Retard, I've been sitting here the past 5 pages asking you to provide me with the way you "stretch your arms and legs" to discern reality *without using the scientific method*. You've been ducking and dodging and avoiding the question ever since.
> 
> So, to be frank, put the fuck up or shut the fuck up with your nonsense.
> 
> I'm stuck in my little bubble, so enlighten me, what tools do you use that are outside the box? What am I missing in my tiny confined corner of reality that can be verified?


You'll get no answer, because he has none. What you will get a reply stating he does have answers to your questions, but will not post them for whatever reason. Not since elementary school have I met a personality that puts all it's effort into constantly making outrageous claims, without feeling an ounce of accountability to back up any of them. How can one attain an ounce of credibility with this approach? If it didn't work in grade school, why would it work in the adult world?

Edit: Damn, he beat me to the reply above, but look how accurate my prediction regarding his response was. I guess I can read minds _and_ predict the future...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I've been giving you the answer every single time. The only thing that fits into your question is the supernatural, you reject the supernatural so theres really no point. I take what I know to exist (things to do with spirituality) and I am open to the information that I find that corresponds with what I already know. The whole world doesnt need to agree with it for it to be true, thats stupid. If you are not satisfied with that answer then Im sorry, I dont know what to tell ya man. Listen to that voice in the back of your head, save yourself some stress and treat me like the lost cause you think I am.


You don't know they exist, because if you did, you wouldn't have a problem proving it. You _think_ they exist. You fail to recognize the distinction. 

Your standards of evidence are inconsistent. How are we to distinguish what's real or true from something that's not real or false if we are to rely on subjective opinions? Science is not based on opinions, it's based on objective, demonstrable fact. The power of prediction. It doesn't matter what you think or believe, what matters is what is verifiably true. If it's not verifiable, it doesn't matter. If you disagree, PLEASE, explain why! 

You are a lost cause, but this is too good to leave now


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I've been giving you the answer every single time. The only thing that fits into your question is the supernatural, you reject the supernatural so theres really no point. *I take what I know to exist (things to do with spirituality) and I am open to the information that I find that corresponds with what I already know.* The whole world doesnt need to agree with it for it to be true, thats stupid. If you are not satisfied with that answer then Im sorry, I dont know what to tell ya man. Listen to that voice in the back of your head, save yourself some stress and treat me like the lost cause you think I am.


Finally! All you need to know to dismiss anything you say is bolded in your quote above. No one could find the truth about reality with such an attitude. Your quote is the very definition of close-minded...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> You'll get no answer, because he has none. What you will get a reply stating he does have answers to your questions, but will not post them for whatever reason. Not since elementary school have I met a personality that puts all it's effort into constantly making outrageous claims, without feeling an ounce of accountability to back up any of them. How can one attain an ounce of credibility with this approach? If it didn't work in grade school, why would it work in the adult world?


There's no way he would talk about this in person, he'd be too ashamed to admit he believed the things he espouses here.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You don't know they exist, because if you did, you wouldn't have a problem proving it. You _think_ they exist. You fail to recognize the distinction.
> 
> Your standards of evidence are inconsistent. How are we to distinguish what's real or true from something that's not real or false if we are to rely on subjective opinions? Science is not based on opinions, it's based on objective, demonstrable fact. The power of prediction. It doesn't matter what you think or believe, what matters is what is verifiably true. If it's not verifiable, it doesn't matter. If you disagree, PLEASE, explain why!
> 
> You are a lost cause, but this is too good to leave now


Same old song and dance. "Durr science doesnt take subjective experiences seriously, that doesnt count", I dont care Pad, Im not confined by science, I refuse to live in a world with limitations. Science cannot explain my experiences, so therefore my experiences are unexplainable? thats stupid. I know exactly what I've experienced. I've experienced them time and time again, butt hurt skeptics cant say anything to change my mind.

Keep huffin and puffin...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's no way he would talk about this in person, he'd be too ashamed to admit he believed the things he espouses here.


I know more than ten people that know what Im talking about, I love talking about this stuff in person . Also love seeing the astonishment on peoples faces when they get a dose of reality they had no idea existed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Same old song and dance. "Durr science doesnt take subjective experiences seriously, that doesnt count", I dont care Pad, Im not confined by science, I refuse to live in a world with limitations. Science cannot explain my experiences, so therefore my experiences are unexplainable? thats stupid. I know exactly what I've experienced. I've experienced them time and time again, butt hurt skeptics cant say anything to change my mind.
> 
> Keep huffin and puffin...


This guy isn't confined by science, either, and also refuses to live in a world with limitations. I wonder how well his views are serving him. What he's doing seems inane, but it's really no different from the way you seem to view the world...

[video=youtube;6WihFMSBCrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WihFMSBCrg[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

lmfao exactly how I imagine him


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> This guy isn't confined by science, either, and also refuses to live in a world with limitations. I wonder how well his views are serving him. What he's doing seems inane, but it's really no different from the way you seem to view the world...
> 
> [video=youtube;6WihFMSBCrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WihFMSBCrg[/video]


Weak argument. This can be used against any theist thats opened to all possibilities and even then its a weak argument. Before I had my experiences I didnt believe in anything outrageous, I just accepted theres probably a thing called "god" and a "spirit world", I even believed there was some form of judgement, which I dont now. I was not passionate about these beliefs, its just something I accepted and thought "what ever" and lived my life. I didnt ruin the meaning of my experiences before I experienced them because I had no idea what I was gunna experience. I experienced them over and over and over again so I could get a better grip of what was happening. I didnt LIE to myself and say "well science cant explain this, therefore its unexplainable", that is ignorant and stupid. I wouldnt call my experiences subjective because I know more than a handful of people that experienced what I experienced, I have people to talk about these things with. The skeptics can only say "your a liar!" or "Your crazy!" because what Im saying doesnt fit into their realities. 

The whole idea that science can measure everything that exists is an argument out of ignorance. Science has limitations and as long as you live by it then you will be mentally limited and laugh at things that are beyond your bubble, oblivious that theres even a bubble there.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

What limitations?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What limitations?


LOL really? Science has no way to measure the telepathic properties of DNA, they can only observe and be baffled. Science cant determine how some sub-atomic particles react differently when being observed, they can only observe and be baffled. Science ALONE will never find out all the answers. They call it the closest approximation to the truth, and its not even that, how can something grounded in the material world be the closest approximation to the truth? Science is a hamster in a hamster ball, cant go up or down, just back and forth and left to right, and it cant even measure anything outside the hamster ball. Yeah, totally the best way to determine truth xD.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Weak argument. This can be used against any theist thats opened to all possibilities and even then its a weak argument. Before I had my experiences I didnt believe in anything outrageous, I just accepted theres probably a thing called "god" and a "spirit world", I even believed there was some form of judgement, which I dont now. I was not passionate about these beliefs, its just something I accepted and thought "what ever" and lived my life. I didnt ruin the meaning of my experiences before I experienced them because I had no idea what I was gunna experience. I experienced them over and over and over again so I could get a better grip of what was happening. I didnt LIE to myself and say "well science cant explain this, therefore its unexplainable", that is ignorant and stupid. I wouldnt call my experiences subjective because I know more than a handful of people that experienced what I experienced, I have people to talk about these things with. The skeptics can only say "your a liar!" or "Your crazy!" because what Im saying doesnt fit into their realities.
> 
> The whole idea that science can measure everything that exists is an argument out of ignorance. Science has limitations and as long as you live by it then you will be mentally limited and laugh at things that are beyond your bubble, oblivious that theres even a bubble there.


Okay. What are the limitations of science, and does spirituality have any limitations?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> LOL really? Science has no way to measure the telepathic properties of DNA, they can only observe and be baffled. Science cant determine how some sub-atomic particles react differently when being observed, they can only observe and be baffled. Science ALONE will never find out all the answers. They call it the closest approximation to the truth, and its not even that, how can something grounded in the material world be the closest approximation to the truth? Science is a hamster in a hamster ball, cant go up or down, just back and forth and left to right, and it cant even measure anything outside the hamster ball. Yeah, totally the best way to determine truth xD.


Has anything been proven to exist outside the material world? Not speculation, but empirical, reproducible proof?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Has anything been proven to exist outside the material world? Not speculation, but empirical, reproducible proof?


Not things that scientists would consider to be proof. They have a belief to hold on to so they make explanations that tie these things down to the material world. Things like DMT trips, lucid dreaming, OBE's and astral projecting, ghost sightings and experiences. Theres many stories of people astral projecting and watching their friends, then the next day they'll tell their friends what they were doing and they would be right, science doesnt accept such stories, no matter how many people that share the same experience.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Not things that scientists would consider to be proof. They have a belief to hold on to so they make explanations that tie these things down to the material world. Things like DMT trips, lucid dreaming, OBE's and astral projecting, ghost sightings and experiences. Theres many stories of people astral projecting and watching their friends, then the next day they'll tell their friends what they were doing and they would be right, science doesnt accept such stories, no matter how many people that share the same experience.


science doesnt accept these theories? shit i dont believe in ghosts but here your proof science has an open mind in step 2 there is a college. where you can got to school to learn the trade.

http://voices.yahoo.com/how-become-ghost-hunter-serious-business-571460.html


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Thats not what the voice in the back of your head is saying lol Im far from broken, why would I be? I've found truth in my experiences, nothing is going to change that.
> 
> The only thing that fits into your original question is the supernatural. You say science cannot measure the supernatural, thats supposed to tell me something about the supernatural? No, it tells me that science has limitations, and those that follow it live in a world with limitations, a bubble, if you will. I like to stretch my arms and legs and get comfy, cant really do that in a bubble...


You don't acquire truth from experience, from that you merely acquire the truth that you desire... which is not truth, merely desire.

"_My name is Chief, and I... am a super saiyan._"


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You don't acquire truth from experience, from that you merely acquire the truth that you desire... which is not truth, merely desire.


Yes, this is a BELIEF you have, I know. Doesnt do anything to take away the meaning of my experiences though.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

When you use imagination to acquire truth... you acquire imagination, not truth. 

This is not something i am required to believe, this is common sense chief. 

Your reply: "It's not my imagination it's truth! You can't prove me wrong!"

My reply: "Ok chief, you say you don't get the information through reality, but by your own experiences within your own mind...which is _IMAGINATION_. lol"

Your reply: "Nuh uh! Your stupid! Shut up! Your mind is in a box! What i think is real, is real no matter what anybody says! Even if i can't prove it to myself, let alone anyone else... it doesn't matter! It's still real!"

My reply: "......."


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> When you use imagination to acquire truth... you acquire imagination, not truth.
> 
> This is not something i am required to believe, this is common sense chief.
> 
> ...


So I am imagining that someone is answering the specific questions that I am THINKING of in great detail? Wow, my imagination has great power, its controlling what people say! Yeah, makes sense... Im not the only one who talks to my friend through thought so you cant call the experience subjective.

Your view on experiences is a belief man, like it or not. It is something you WANT to be true because it makes you feel more comfortable about your views on reality.


----------



## magister666 (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You don't acquire truth from experience, from that you merely acquire the truth that you desire... which is not truth, merely desire.
> 
> "_My name is Chief, and I... am a super saiyan._"


Wouldn't you say that all of your life's experiences brought you here, made you who you are now, made you speak the words that you speak. 
I questioned everything from a very early age, never took anything for a fact, always had to see for myself if they were true. It took some horrible experiences in my life to start enquiring the basics of what i was taught to be fact or truth. I enquired until i was left with nothing, no beliefs, no nothing, i saw that even what i perceived was the only thing real in this world, me, was an illusion,infact the biggest one of them all. There was suddenly a void, nothing, silence, empty space. It was horrible, depressing because my mind, the ego wanted to associate with it but it no longer had the power or control to take over again. Something else stepped in and it wasn't a different version of the ego, it just was. It has no opinion, no belief, no need to label things, it doesn't care, it just is. I have no word to describe it, it is nothing and everything at the same time and i didn't realize it, it realized itself. I see it as you and me, as a base from which everything springs to life. I have no desire to deviate you from your path, it is your path and yours alone. It shows you and gives you experiences that you need to see.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Not fallowing.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL,Chief you dont know,so stop pretending,pretend time is over,actualy follow up on a question with some logic behind your answer,Strife,Pad and Tyler have given multiple questions that you immediately dodge with your own brand of bias logic,they have asked you the questions from a non-bias POV,u continue youre assertions while skipping A VERY important step in your reply's.Just reading all of the posts you have made in the last week,I see that you have had your own experiences while thats good for you to find your self knowledge,Youre self truth not everyone elses.,u continue to evade any real logical answer to important questions you have been asked time after time,You sir have made a fundamental mistake about science ...it is first and foremost a non-bias point of view in which a method has been devised,to systematicaly observe and discern the functioning phenomena of reality this is as basic as anyone can put it,,.You keep positing your experiences as though it were a form of truth that everyone is suppose to see or else. Once again it is your self truth not everyones self truth as there is no universal truth ,,,,If only i could meat youre telepathic friend in real life,Or any one of us could meet him,we would certainly find where the misinterpretation of your experience with this telepethy he supposedly has is.It is not my intention to assault you or ogle you ,,,just to get you to see where U make bold assertions that are blatantly fallacious.


----------



## Doer (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Why is him claiming truth insulting? It seriously bothers you that he claims truth to something that you dont believe in? Hes speaking from personal experience and he has found truth in his personal experience, I have had personal experiences as well and I found truth in them. We're not trying to force things on you, believe what the fuck you want, claim theres only self and no gods, I dont care, Im not gunna get mad at you for your beliefs. It seems every skeptic here is insecure about their beliefs because when a theist claims truth to something they get all butt-hurt and have to show the theists their view of reality. People have experiences that a lot of people never get to have, and those experiences change their lives and view of reality. This guy has outer body experiences and explores different realities with his astral body, hes found truth in that. I met two guys who can read minds and completely enter other peoples bodies, I found truth in what they have to say. He is not insulting, hes expressing what he has learned through his experiences, get over yourself.


Well, this is it, exactly. If you are asking sincerely, then here is my answer. 

The claiming of experience is not insulting. However, the claim of some universal truth, that we just don't get, in a condescending way,most certainly is insulting. To claim special knowledge with deep lingo that few accept; to speak with self-proclaimed wisdom from past lives; to suggest we are inferior in our understanding because we need more past lives; these I tell you, are marks of Spiritual Ego. Holy, Holy, me, not you, talk.

Since you asked. And since magister666 has put the time in, he knows what I'm taking about. Hopefully you understand and start putting in the time. Then you won't just be re-gurging someone else's beliefs. It will be your experience.
Not what you think about your friend. What do you find about Self?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> It seems every skeptic here is insecure about their beliefs because when a theist claims truth to something they get all butt-hurt and have to show the theists their view of reality.



State what those beliefs would be then.Actualy List them if u will.

Theists claim certain truth that has NO BASE in reality,the reality in which we use reason and logic as well as an observational methodology that is not prejudgementaly based on opinion or emotions to determine a claim to be Scientificaly valid or provably demonstrable beyond any shadow of doubt,if it is not such then it can be dismissed away from physical actuality as it dose not pertain to objective reality,the claim of truth will be from the subjective reality of self-truth,thus the burden of proof will be upon the person making the truth claim.,,<---this is where it is a requirement for objective proof to be had If the claim is to be accepted as fact.


----------



## Doer (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah, the entire thing is full of logic bombs. Sceptics see there is no proof of this so-called Universal Truth.

But, the Chief is wrong. We don't believe there is no Universal Truth. It is just that he offers nothing of his inner experience and expects us to buy his re-gurg of beliefs with no practical experience. Then acts upset. But, he's just being challenged.

It is only a shallow debate tactic. The Chief knows that. Skeptics don't have beliefs. That's why we are skeptical, right?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Since the beginning of recorded history, which is defined by the invention of writing by the Sumerians around 6,000 years ago, historians have cataloged over 3,700 supernatural beings, of which 2,870 can be considered deities. 

So next time someone tells you they believe in God, I'll say "Oh which one? Zeus? Hades? Jupiter? Mars? Odin? Thor? Krishna? Vishnu? Ra?..."

If they say "Just God. I only believe in the one God." 

*I'll point out that they are nearly as atheistic as me. *

I don't believe in 2,870 gods, and they don't believe in 2,869...

DEEEERP!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> LOL,Chief you dont know,so stop pretending,pretend time is over,actualy follow up on a question with some logic behind your answer,Strife,Pad and Tyler have given multiple questions that you immediately dodge with your own brand of bias logic,they have asked you the questions from a non-bias POV,u continue youre assertions while skipping A VERY important step in your reply's.Just reading all of the posts you have made in the last week,I see that you have had your own experiences while thats good for you to find your self knowledge,Youre self truth not everyone elses.,u continue to evade any real logical answer to important questions you have been asked time after time,You sir have made a fundamental mistake about science ...it is first and foremost a non-bias point of view in which a method has been devised,to systematicaly observe and discern the functioning phenomena of reality this is as basic as anyone can put it,,.You keep positing your experiences as though it were a form of truth that everyone is suppose to see or else. Once again it is your self truth not everyones self truth as there is no universal truth ,,,,If only i could meat youre telepathic friend in real life,Or any one of us could meet him,we would certainly find where the misinterpretation of your experience with this telepethy he supposedly has is.It is not my intention to assault you or ogle you ,,,just to get you to see where U make bold assertions that are blatantly fallacious.


Once again, same old song and dance. Im not trying to force anyone to believe anything, is me claiming truth forcing you to accept something? No. You dont HAVE to pay attention to me you know, simply ignore me if you find me ridiculous. OR just keep on shoving YOUR view of reality down my throat (most likely the case). I want you guys to meet my telepathic friendS, that'd be fantastic, wouldnt even have to do some stupid 52 card test, he'd just tell you to think about something personal then he'd explain the details of what you were thinking of against your will. He didnt use such tactics against me though, I had respect for him even when I thought he was fucking insane. Tyler had the idea of sending Pad down here if everyone raised some money, would be the best educational field trip he ever had, Im totally down, would also sweeten the deal with a bet just to make things interesting lol Thats not gunna happen though, just wishful thinking. 

The first word in the title of this subforum is SPIRITUALITY my friend, people are going to claim truth about spirituality no matter what butt hurt atheists have to say. Ignore what you think is ridiculous or keep pointlessly getting offended and trying to force your view of reality on me, your choice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Same old song and dance. "Durr science doesnt take subjective experiences seriously, that doesnt count", I dont care Pad, Im not confined by science, I refuse to live in a world with limitations. Science cannot explain my experiences, so therefore my experiences are unexplainable? thats stupid. I know exactly what I've experienced. I've experienced them time and time again, butt hurt skeptics cant say anything to change my mind.
> 
> Keep huffin and puffin...


OK so here's a question. How do you *know* these things? Specifically, consider your chosen role on these boards: to screw with the materialists. But really, deep down: how do you *know* that you aren't being trolled by lesser things/agencies/whatnots whose primary talent is wowing us monkeys? 
That is a thought that underlies science's rejection of the subjective experience: it's an issue of trust and trustworthiness. Science (edit: and quite independently, simple human sense) has (have) shown that people can know utterly wrong things, so our baseline trustworthiness stinks. However, the proper subject of science is distinguished by having an objective component that serves as an authentication, a freeing from our so very gullible psyche. 
Unless and until you can demonstrate such an objective, portably authentic component to the claims you make, we have the unassailable right to say: Nonsense. We may or may not be right, but seriously ... your naked say-so carries no weight. That is just a basic fact of human life, and you're gonna stumble over it as long as you are so amazingly high-handed in your approach. 
Unless, of course, you are the troll puppet of trolls, and are amusing both yourself and the mind-rodents giggling at your pliability by trolling us here in SS&P. It's quite possible your actions are rather less voluntary than you'll admit to yourself. You may be unconfined by science, in trade for a more subtle and more severe servitude. cn


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Once again, same old song and dance. Im not trying to force anyone to believe anything, is me claiming truth forcing you to accept something? No. You dont HAVE to pay attention to me you know, simply ignore me if you find me ridiculous. OR just keep on shoving YOUR view of reality down my throat (most likely the case). I want you guys to meet my telepathic friendS, that'd be fantastic, wouldnt even have to do some stupid 52 card test, he'd just tell you to think about something personal then he'd explain the details of what you were thinking of against your will. He didnt use such tactics against me though, I had respect for him even when I thought he was fucking insane. Tyler had the idea of sending Pad down here if everyone raised some money, would be the best educational field trip he ever had, Im totally down, would also sweeten the deal with a bet just to make things interesting lol Thats not gunna happen though, just wishful thinking.
> 
> The first word in the title of this subforum is SPIRITUALITY my friend, people are going to claim truth about spirituality no matter what butt hurt atheists have to say. Ignore what you think is ridiculous or keep pointlessly getting offended and trying to force your view of reality on me, your choice.


Im not getting offended,Lets make that much clear Chief,You have senselessly been making assertions that are not founded in any real form of logic,you repeat yourself like a broken record and for what?Trying to make a point?We see you Chief and you know what?Youre in the wrong place to make youre assumptions as you do and expect everyone to just sit idle while u profusely ignore any response to make youre self more sensable.I wont ignore you because,I do not practice ignorance of what I observe.....You think I am getting offended somehow?That is one of the dumbest things you can say Chief,,,be smarter than that.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Im not getting offended,Lets make that much clear Chief,You have senselessly been making assertions that are not founded in any real form of logic,you repeat yourself like a broken record and for what?Trying to make a point?We see you Chief and you know what?Youre in the wrong place to make youre assumptions as you do and expect everyone to just sit idle while u profusely ignore any response to make youre self more sensable.I wont ignore you because,I do not practice ignorance of what I observe.....You think I am getting offended somehow?That is one of the dumbest things you can say Chief,,,be smarter than that.


Really? The SPIRITUALITY forum is not the place to "assume" spiritual truth? Are you kidding me man? Thats ridiculous. OF COURSE you are getting offended. Doer explained why its offensive for us theists to claim truth, if you werent offended then you'd simply ignore me instead of writing emotional responses. I speak from my experiences, I acknowledge the accomplishments of science but I dont give a fuck what it has to say about personal experiences and how they relate to reality. You dont have to listen to me man, not trying to force anything on you. Simply ignore me or keep getting offended and try forcing your view of reality on me like a priest lecturing a kid who questions Jesus. Your choice.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Really? The SPIRITUALITY forum is not the place to "assume" spiritual truth? Are you kidding me man? Thats ridiculous. OF COURSE you are getting offended. Doer explained why its offensive for us theists to claim truth, if you werent offended then you'd simply ignore me instead of writing emotional responses. I speak from my experiences, I acknowledge the accomplishments of science but I dont give a fuck what it has to say about personal experiences and how they relate to reality. You dont have to listen to me man, not trying to force anything on you. Simply ignore me or keep getting offended and try forcing your view of reality on me like a priest lecturing a kid who questions Jesus. Your choice.


Once again you are of base.Once again i have to point out to you ,Youre making assumptions that are incorrect.I am not getting offended U only assume that much. You do not know my emotions.I state again ,I will not ignore you,because I am not ignorant.Ok, you are certainly entitled to you opinion about what science has to say about personal experiences,It is when you assert them as a truth for everyone is where you falter.I do not try indroctinating or preach to anyone.As i said in my previous post it is dumb for you to assume that you have any control over my emotions.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> OK so here's a question. How do you *know* these things? Specifically, consider your chosen role on these boards: to screw with the materialists. But really, deep down: how do you *know* that you aren't being trolled by lesser things/agencies/whatnots whose primary talent is wowing us monkeys?
> That is a thought that underlies science's rejection of the subjective experience: it's an issue of trust and trustworthiness. Science has shown that people can know utterly wrong things, so our baseline trustworthiness stinks. However, the proper subject of science is distinguished by having an objective component that serves as an authentication, a freeing from our so very gullible psyche.
> Unless and until you can demonstrate such an objective, portably authentic component to the claims you make, we have the unassailable right to say: Nonsense. We may or may not be right, but seriously ... your naked say-so carries no weight. That is just a basic fact of human life, and you're gonna stumble over it as long as you are so amazingly high-handed in your approach.
> Unless, of course, you are the troll puppet of trolls, and are amusing both yourself and the mind-rodents giggling at your pliability by trolling us here in SS&P. It's quite possible your actions are rather less voluntary than you'll admit to yourself. You may be unconfined by science, in trade for a more subtle and more severe servitude. cn



Its personal experience, I know they mean nothing to you or anyone else. But I'll still claim truth to them to see if any theist would like to discuss them or something similar. I KNOW because these experiences are far too specific, far too accurate, and far too CONSISTENT to be trickery or coincidence. I know more than a handful of people who experienced what Im talking about so Im not just making my own reality. No ones forcing anyone to accept these things to be true though. My experiences mean nothing to anyone else because they have not experienced the same thing. Im still going to claim truth though, you dont have to listen to it, Im not preaching to the atheists, I am just presenting what I have experienced and what I've learned from it.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Once again you are of base.Once again i have to point out to you ,Youre making assumptions that are incorrect.I am not getting offended U only assume that much. You do not know my emotions,nor do you control them.I state again ,I will not ignore you,because I am not ignorant.Ok, you are certainly entitled to you opinion about what science has to say about personal experiences,It is when you assert them as a truth for everyone is where you falter.I do not try indroctinating or preach to anyone.As i said in my previous post it is dumb for you to assume that you have any control over my emotions.


I'm not telling you to believe me, Im not preaching like you are, Im not trying to force my view of reality on anyone. Im presenting my personal experiences and what I've learned from them and Im going to keep doing so. I speak to the theist who might want to discuss mine or similar experiences, I know the atheist will not take me seriously so I dont say "I KNOW THE ANSWER TO THE BIGGEST QUESTION IN LIFE! GATHER AROUND AND BE ENLIGHTENED!". Im simply presenting these experiences to those that accepted "god" as truth, I dont care what the bickering atheist has to say.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its personal experience, I know they mean nothing to you or anyone else. But I'll still claim truth to them to see if any theist would like to discuss them or something similar. I KNOW because these experiences are far too specific, far too accurate, and far too CONSISTENT to be trickery or coincidence. I know more than a handful of people who experienced what Im talking about so Im not just making my own reality. No ones forcing anyone to accept these things to be true though. My experiences mean nothing to anyone else because they have not experienced the same thing. Im still going to claim truth though, you dont have to listen to it, Im not preaching to the atheists, I am just presenting what I have experienced and what I've learned from it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Its personal experience, I know they mean nothing to you or anyone else. But I'll still claim truth to them to see if any theist would like to discuss them or something similar. I KNOW because these experiences are far too specific, far too accurate, and far too CONSISTENT to be trickery or coincidence. I know more than a handful of people who experienced what Im talking about so Im not just making my own reality. No ones forcing anyone to accept these things to be true though. My experiences mean nothing to anyone else because they have not experienced the same thing. Im still going to claim truth though, you dont have to listen to it, Im not preaching to the atheists, I am just presenting what I have experienced and what I've learned from it.


You're missing my main point. I'm assuming that your experiences are genuinely being provided by a supernatural agency, but not unicorns or other majestic masters of the beyond ... rather, roaches andor rats. And they're having you on. How can you be sure you're not being hoodwinked by ultraterrestrial vermin engaging in variant cow tipping? cn


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I'm not telling you to believe me, Im not preaching like you are, Im not trying to force my view of reality on anyone. Im presenting my personal experiences and what I've learned from them and Im going to keep doing so. I speak to the theist who might want to discuss mine or similar experiences, I know the atheist will not take me seriously so I dont say "I KNOW THE ANSWER TO THE BIGGEST QUESTION IN LIFE! GATHER AROUND AND BE ENLIGHTENED!". Im simply presenting these experiences to those that accepted "god" as truth, I dont care what the bickering atheist has to say.


Even if you told me to believe you I wouldnt,.Lol Im not preaching,thats an assumption U make yet again.The athiest cant take you seriously not because you are spiritual and want to present your POV.Because of your incosistancies in a debatable format and youre repeated assertions of knowledge that is supposedly universal.(this is not preaching but a simple observation).


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Even if you told me to believe you I wouldnt,.Lol Im not preaching,thats assumption U make yet again.The athiest cant take you seriously not because you are spiritual and want to present your POV.Because of your incosistancies in a debatable format and youre repeated assertions of knowledge that is supposedly universal.(this is not preaching but a simple observation).


*sigh* And Im the broken record here. You are preaching, you're trying to make me see things from your perspective even though I dont agree with it, and most likely you are going to keep doing so. Yes, my experiences say absolutely nothing about what you think reality is, that is a fact. All I am doing is presenting my experiences and what I've learned from them, you dont have to accept it. Now does this pointless discussion really need to continue? We both are at a disagreement and we both wont budge. Is there really anything left to say?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> *sigh* And Im the broken record here. You are preaching, you're trying to make me see things from your perspective even though I dont agree with it, and most likely you are going to keep doing so. Yes, my experiences say absolutely nothing about what you think reality is, that is a fact. All I am doing is presenting my experiences and what I've learned from them, you dont have to accept it. Now does this pointless discussion really need to continue? We both are at a disagreement and we both wont budge. Is there really anything left to say?


Yea dude for real, like Neer said. What IF! These so called experiences you are having, are just alien lifeforms fucking with your mind? What IF! There are sentient beings that think its funny to put images into human imaginations to make them think they know things because they think its funny? 

What IF! You are just being jerked around and made fun of not only by US, but by the entities that are fucking with your brain as well. 

Maybe the point to their shenanigans is to make you think you know, or believe, that what you experience is true... when really, everyone is just getting a good laugh out of it. lolz!

I know i definitely am! Who's to say the creatures that are putting those thoughts into your mind aren't getting a kick out of it too?

All of these situations are just as possible and plausible as gods existing, or demons, or unicorns, or fairy's.

You know you know bro? No, you don't, you merely THINK you know. 

I mean, it's possible we are all just part of an aliens super fun SIM's game, being controlled like a video game given the illusion that we have free will, when really... we're just being toyed with.

<-- "Uncertainty in the presence of vivid hopes, dreams and fears can be extremely painful... but must be endured if we wish to live our lives without the support of comforting fairy tales."


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Yea dude for real, like Neer said. What IF! These so called experiences you are having, are just alien lifeforms fucking with your mind? What IF! There are sentient beings that think its funny to put images into human imaginations to make them think they know things because they think its funny?
> 
> What IF! You are just being jerked around and made fun of not only by US, but by the entities that are fucking with your brain as well.
> 
> ...


Then you are under the same stupid illusion that the aliens are putting me under, accept they gave me a more entertaining illusion lol Nice try.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> *sigh* And Im the broken record here. You are preaching, you're trying to make me see things from your perspective even though I dont agree with it, and most likely you are going to keep doing so. Yes, my experiences say absolutely nothing about what you think reality is, that is a fact. All I am doing is presenting my experiences and what I've learned from them, you dont have to accept it. Now does this pointless discussion really need to continue? We both are at a disagreement and we both wont budge. Is there really anything left to say?


State how Im trying to make you see things from my point of view.All im asking is for you to be logicaly consistent when making a statement or assertion in which you would want others to see as true,this being said because of your countless amounts of arguement that is senseless.My point of view has nothing to do with it,Its about logic,Clearly you are tenaciously stubborn,Its an admirable trait to be honest.But we are at an impasse.So there is nothing left for me to say regarding these exchange of thoughts with you.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Then you are under the same stupid illusion that the aliens are putting me under, accept they gave me a more entertaining illusion lol Nice try.


You know what this means right?

That what you think you know... you don't really know, and neither do i. 

Accept it, deal with it... or allow the aliens to continue to make you believe your ideas are true. When really... you do not know, you merely pretend to know, or more so... you allow the aliens to give you the illusion of knowledge, when in fact... you merely harbor ignorance.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You know what this means right?
> 
> That what you think you know... you don't really know, and neither do i.
> 
> Accept it, deal with it... or allow the aliens to continue to make you believe your ideas are true. When really... you do not know, you merely pretend to know, or more so... you allow the aliens to give you the illusion of knowledge, when in fact... you merely harbor ignorance.


Right back at ya man, let the aliens telepathically convince you that science is the way to discover reality and that theres no way to know "god" lol.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Exactly dude! You are almost understanding the point i am trying to make! Being certain of something that you cannot be certain of, is the epitome of delusional thought, egoism and narcissism.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Persisting in the delusional thought that you are certain that god exists only prolongs the insanity derived from the psycological need to be certain... in the absence of certainty. 

Is this making any sense to you, or are you blocking out critical thinking and not allowing yourself to see that being certain of something that you cannot be certain of is insane?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Exactly dude! You are almost understanding the point i am trying to make! Being certain of something that you cannot be certain of, is the epitome of delusional thought, egoism and narcissism.


Just like you are certain EVERY single supernatural experience isnt as it seems. You are certain that science is the only way to knowledge. These certainties you have create delusional thoughts, egoism, and narcissism.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Bro, we are talking about theology, metaphysics, spirituality, things that cannot be tested within the reality we are in. Science can be tested, tangibly, thoroughly, through experimentation, and can be easily repeated, and shown to everyone on the planet. 

The ideas and thoughts within the realm of the supernatural cannot. 


You don't think im crazy when i say i am certain "gravity" exists, because everyone can experience it within this reality, feel it by dropping a rock on your head, test it by jumping into the air, and show others how it works merely by throwing a ball into the sky and watching it fall to the ground. 

Someone sounds crazy, when they attempt to claim certainty that god is exists, when no tangible evidence can be provided for everyone to easily see. 

This is the main reason why no one here on the RIU philosophy forum gives you any respect for your claims, and why we make fun of the assertions you make.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Bro, we are talking about theology, metaphysics, spirituality, things that cannot be tested within the reality we are in. Science can be tested, tangibly, thoroughly, through experimentation, and can be easily repeated, and shown to everyone on the planet.
> 
> The ideas and thoughts within the realm of the supernatural cannot.
> 
> ...


But I thought the aliens were making us believe these things...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Just like you are certain EVERY single supernatural experience isnt as it seems. You are certain that science is the only way to knowledge. These certainties you have create delusional thoughts, egoism, and narcissism.


I'm not "certain" that supernatural experiences don't happen, but in the absence of tangible, testable evidence I view it as improbable. 

There is a distinction.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> OK so here's a question. How do you *know* these things? Specifically, consider your chosen role on these boards: to screw with the materialists. But really, deep down: how do you *know* that you aren't being trolled by lesser things/agencies/whatnots whose primary talent is wowing us monkeys?
> That is a thought that underlies science's rejection of the subjective experience: it's an issue of trust and trustworthiness. Science (edit: and quite independently, simple human sense) has (have) shown that people can know utterly wrong things, so our baseline trustworthiness stinks. However, the proper subject of science is distinguished by having an objective component that serves as an authentication, a freeing from our so very gullible psyche.
> Unless and until you can demonstrate such an objective, portably authentic component to the claims you make, we have the unassailable right to say: Nonsense. We may or may not be right, but seriously ... your naked say-so carries no weight. That is just a basic fact of human life, and you're gonna stumble over it as long as you are so amazingly high-handed in your approach.
> Unless, of course, you are the troll puppet of trolls, and are amusing both yourself and the mind-rodents giggling at your pliability by trolling us here in SS&P. It's quite possible your actions are rather less voluntary than you'll admit to yourself. You may be unconfined by science, in trade for a more subtle and more severe servitude. cn


It's a shame these posts go unacknowledged. Yeah, it was responded to, but as usual, the point was lost.. This entire thread is summarized in this one post, as clear as day.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> But I thought the aliens were making us believe these things...


Just as... we will continue to make fun of you, and the assertions you make, until you show some sign of intelligence, or critical thinking skills to apply to those assertions.

When you say you are certain god exists, all of us here... we understand that not only are you lying to us, you are lying to yourself.

Chief's reply: "You're lying to yourself when say you are certain god doesn't exist!"

My reply: "You foolish little boy, intelligent and wise humans do not claim certainty of anything we cannot be certain of."


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Guess who you guys will never get rid of, ME! lol You will forever fight my words only for the approval and recognition of your peers. Might as well give up and let the crazy man talk


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

This i think is a good thing, when you assert these foolish notions of certainty, many people will learn from your mistakes, and learn from those of us who attribute to this website with knowledge, wisdom and evidence, rather than ignorance, wishful thinking and blind faith.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> This i think is a good thing, when you assert these foolish notions of certainty, many people will learn from your mistakes, and learn from those of us who attribute to this website with knowledge, wisdom and evidence, rather than ignorance, wishful thinking and blind faith.


Nah man, just atheists and faithful followers of science will get something out of what you have to say. Theists think that your claim to believe in god is to lie to yourself is ridiculous, they dont listen to you guys, or else they would make themselves known and acknowledge what you have to say. You managed to convince an impressionable 18 year old southerner who makes an ass of himself in TnT of your views, some poster boy you got there... You only gain the approval of those with the same atheistic beliefs.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah man, just atheists and faithful followers of science will get something out of what you have to say. Theists think that your claim to believe in god is to lie to yourself is ridiculous, they dont listen to you guys, or else they would make themselves known and acknowledge what you have to say. You managed to convince an impressionable 18 year old southerner who makes an ass of himself in TnT of your views, some poster boy you got there... You only gain the approval of those with the same atheistic beliefs.


I challenge you to find a single person on this entire forum who would side with you over anything, over any one of us. It can't be done and if I were you that alone would shame me away forever


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Shame is an illusion.

The three people on my friends list for sure lol. Perhaps that beardo guy, he believes aliens run this bitch. The random spiritualists with avatars of the chakras and the third eye chakra, seen a few of those guys. Oh, and Finshaggy. Have I earned "Finshaggy status" yet? lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

Dead thread, chief powned and he is too stupid to even know it. lol!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Side with me over ANYTHING over you guys? I missed that detail. Im assuming at least half of these guys are theist so thats a shit ton of people siding with me about the existence of god lol.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

The smart theists... are agnostic theists, which are people who are not certain of the existence of god or gods, but like the idea of a universe created by one, rather than a universe devoid of one. They understand more than anyone, that certainty in a universe devoid of supernatural absolutes is one of the most absurd and insane thoughts anyone can ever hold. 

You on the other hand, fit in comfortably with the hard atheist... being a hard theist you claim certainty in the existence of god or gods, as the hard atheist claims certainty in the non-existence of god or gods...both possessing no proof or evidence for their claims, both let their emotions feed their egos, giving them the psychological need for supernatural certainty (or lack there of) in a universe devoid of such absolutes. 

When you quit lying to yourself, and giving yourself false truths and certainties in the absence of them... you will have gained a level of wisdom not known to very many people. 

I hope this understanding and revelation comes to you later on in life... in the mean time, you will continue to delude yourself into thinking you are certain, of something that no one is certain of.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

"Science is the only way to discover reality. My faith in science is equal to that of a passionate religious zealot. Even though "god" is a concept of spirituality, NO forms of spirituality can find god, only science has a chance at finding god. I dwell in the SPIRITUALITY forum because I am insecure about my beliefs and I need to seek those that agree with me to provide more comfort about what I think I know. I have found my home, I've discovered a team of skeptics to partner up with and we shall ride each others dicks and laugh at those who have differing views and force them into silence with our display of tag team dick riding."

"If" god exists, do you honestly think "god" cant be found in any form of spirituality? Are you absolutely certain that "god" cant be found through any form of spirituality? Thats fucking ridiculous. If you truly think we live in a world of uncertainties then you are failing to express yourself that way. ACT like we live in a world full of uncertainties if thats what you truly think, dont strut around like you have the long dick of knowledge trying to put people in their place. The main skeptics here have a high horse, they are under the illusion that they are not being fooled by what they believe and view themselves superior. Your ego became apparent when I pointed out your spiritual tattoo. "IM RIGHT! YOUR WRONG! FUCK YOU!" <--- Nice Zaehet, sure sounds like a humble man of understanding with NO ego what so ever, what a role model. 

You are changing nobodies views here, your words only get heard by your fellow dick riders, thus boosting your ego when they pat you on the back. Please tell me another purpose you serve here besides what I mentioned. Your biggest fan is an impressionable 18 year old southerner who acts like a shit head in TnT, what a intelligent audience you have! And to date Im going to guess that is the only person you managed to convince.

Its ironic you say this is a world of uncertainties yet you seem so certain about everything. So quick to jump on a theists opinion and label them accordingly to what you THINK you know. Im sorry man, but I just see an atheist desperately holding onto a belief, and if thats not how you feel then you are oblivious and deluded beyond belief because you are so CERTAIN in a world of uncertainties.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Shame is an illusion.
> 
> The three people on my friends list for sure lol. Perhaps that beardo guy, he believes aliens run this bitch. The random spiritualists with avatars of the chakras and the third eye chakra, seen a few of those guys. Oh, and Finshaggy. Have I earned "Finshaggy status" yet? lol


Wow, that's quite the A-Team you've assembled there...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 28, 2012)

The only things i am certain of chief, are the ideas and concepts within my mind that i am uncertain of. 
I am certain of nothing more than my uncertainties. 

"I know nothing except the fact of my ignorance." 

"The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."

"I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know nothing."
"True knowledge exists in knowing that you know nothing." 
-_Socrates _
​



​


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

_Great, you know nothing. Now act like it. No more of this "IM RIGHT! YO__UR WRONG! FUCK YOU!" attitude please. You dont know that people find truth in personal experiences. You dont know that science is the best way to determine reality. You know nothing. You act the exact opposite of the philosophy you supposedly follow. _​​​


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> _You dont know that people find truth in personal experiences. You dont know that science is the best way to determine reality._


How is whatever 'truth' someone might find in a personal experience valuable if there is no way to measure or verify it? How do you know it's real?

Science is the best tool we've invented to discover the nature of reality, and as mentioned earlier, it doesn't care what you believe.

Science > Supernatural


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How is whatever 'truth' someone might find in a personal experience valuable if there is no way to measure or verify it? How do you know it's real?
> 
> Science is the best tool we've invented to discover the nature of reality, and as mentioned earlier, it doesn't care what you believe.
> 
> Science > Supernatural


Then why do you care what my "beliefs" are? "Hes claiming truth where science cant claim truth, how dare he?!".

LOL I just noticed you are the Sexxxuality mod now. Got tired of being called the Spirituality Mod I see.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Then why do you care what my "beliefs" are? "Hes claiming truth where science cant claim truth, how dare he?!".


It's more like, "Hes claiming truth where science cant claim truth, how clueless of him?!".

You would like for us to be indignant, you would like for us to have a "im right and your wrong fuck you" attitude, but the only one seeing it that way it you. We are simply giving reasonable criticism to beliefs that you bring to the table. You have the right to believe and express what ever you want, and so do we. You think you're right , and you say so. We think you're wrong, and we say so. Difference is you have been attempting to shut us up since you got here, whereas we welcome your participation. You want to be able to speak and be listened to, but not listen to anyone else and you seek to paint a picture of persecution to gain sympathy for that attitude.

If you are going to say stupid things for stupid reasons and defend them in stupid ways, you shouldn't be surprised when others regard you as stupid.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Then why do you care what my "beliefs" are?


They're dangerous.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> It's more like, "Hes claiming truth where science cant claim truth, how clueless of him?!".
> 
> You would like for us to be indignant, you would like for us to have a "im right and your wrong fuck you" attitude, but the only one seeing it that way it you. We are simply giving reasonable criticism to beliefs that you bring to the table. You have the right to believe and express what ever you want, and so do we. You think you're right , and you say so. We think you're wrong, and we say so. Difference is you have been attempting to shut us up since you got here, whereas we welcome your participation. You want to be able to speak and be listened to, but not listen to anyone else and you seek to paint a picture of persecution to gain sympathy for that attitude.
> 
> If you are going to say stupid things for stupid reasons and defend them in stupid ways, you shouldn't be surprised when others regard you as stupid.


Love attention from one of the main dick riders.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> They're dangerous.


Good thing I dont have beliefs though... Oh yeah, that makes me deluded...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Love attention from one of the main dick riders.


This would be one of the stupid ways I was just talking about that you defend yourself, and thus get seen as stupid. Who's dick am I riding? Is it bad to ride dick? Why do you like getting attention from someone who rides a dick?



[video=youtube;wMAhCCZDwtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMAhCCZDwtU[/video]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> This would be one of the stupid ways I was just talking about that you defend yourself, and thus get seen as stupid. Who's dick am I riding? Is it bad to ride dick? Why do you like getting attention from someone who rides a dick?
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;wMAhCCZDwtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMAhCCZDwtU[/video]


This whole forum is dick riding by the main group of dick riders. If there wasnt dick riding in this forum then there would be more people expressing themselves. One argues with a theist then waits for a fellow dick rider to hop on his lap and back up his argument. Barely any theists take this thread seriously anymore because you guys ride so much dick. Beardo posting this thread is a good example of that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 28, 2012)

LMFAO, funny shit, the A-team mentioned earlier remind me of





to the T!


And call em whatever you want Chief, doesn't change what they are. 

Beliefs themselves aren't inherently bad, it's when they become so rigid and dogmatic, as yours are, when they become bad.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> LMFAO, funny shit, the A-team mentioned earlier remind me of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the zealot that preaches with the passion of a priest when hes talking about how he converts someone to atheism lol.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> This whole forum is dick riding by the main group of dick riders. If there wasnt dick riding in this forum then there would be more people expressing themselves. One argues with a theist then waits for a fellow dick rider to hop on his lap and back up his argument. Barely any theists take this thread seriously anymore because you guys ride so much dick. Beardo posting this thread is a good example of that.


So your explanation as to why, when you come to a new forum and express yourself and find 99% of the participants feel your views are ignorant, is that we like each others dick. Forget the fact that we welcome you and each address you genuinely, go to great lengths to explain ourselves providing links and support, and do our best to demonstrate our positions. Forget the fact that virtually all of the name calling and abusive conduct is coming from your end. Forget the fact that you constantly misrepresent our intentions and discriminate against us for our views. The real reason we do not accept you is that we like each others dicks. We exist only on ego and it means something to us when we give each other likes, like fingering each others buttholes. My day is not complete until I've had a handjob from Pad in the form of a like button. This is the explanation your brain came up with? You assume everyone is as shallow as you.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Says the zealot that preaches with the passion of a priest when hes talking about how he converts someone to atheism lol.


Quotes or it didn't happen


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 28, 2012)

Kaendar said:


> Nice to see the same assholes hard at work doing nothing here in SSP. Ive said it before.. Atheists: why do you waste so much of your time spewing your delusions at theists? You really must enjoy arguing. And you also must still live at your parents house, cuz I certainly wouldnt have time to sit there and argue bullshit on the internet all day. Get a life and fuck you very much.


Did you even bother to read the title and the OP of this thread? Are you that stupid you don't even realize what this thread is about? It was clearly a troll, a taunt to non-believers. You seem to have the players switched around. The assholes are you and your fellow theists that have nothing better to do than to provoke negative responses.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;6LEdGIcBheM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LEdGIcBheM[/video]


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Quotes or it didn't happen


*

it all becomes worth it. Worth all the countless hours spent trying to explain a concept to someone who doesn't want to hear it, worth all the time and effort put into a thoughtful response only to be given a one sentence rebuttal.. ​




*


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2012)

Yippee yi oooohh
Yippee yi aaayyy
... Dick riders in the sky!
cn

[video=youtube;B2OL3kfuL68]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2OL3kfuL68[/video]


----------



## codster25 (Jul 28, 2012)

Beardo I'm Atheist but only religion wise, Doesn't mean I don't believe in a higher power and by the way I heard you have a tiny dick


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

codster25 said:


> Beardo I'm Atheist but only religion wise, Doesn't mean I don't believe in a higher power and by the way I heard you have a tiny dick


Doesnt that make you theist? If this higher power is some kind of entity with consciousness... I dunno though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2012)

codster25 said:


> Beardo I'm Atheist but only religion wise, Doesn't mean I don't believe in a higher power and by the way I heard you have a tiny dick


Come ride with us for that luxurious widebody experience. cn


----------



## Doer (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Guess who you guys will never get rid of, ME! lol You will forever fight my words only for the approval and recognition of your peers. Might as well give up and let the crazy man talk


Me thinks the Lady doth protest too much. Or Big Chief. We aren't trying to get rid of you. You switch to victim so easily.


----------



## daggamonster (Aug 3, 2012)

Blacktophat said:


> religion was created to divide the masses and give suckers false hope. nothing more.
> 
> peace.


not strictly true.........


its also to fleece them self same suckers while a select few grow fat and depraved  gotta love churches


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 3, 2012)

athiest=molested??


----------



## Doer (Aug 3, 2012)

*




Originally Posted by Blacktophat  
religion was created to divide the masses and give suckers false hope. nothing more. 

*So, you speak with such confidence. Please tell how that happens. Just how was religion created and when, do you think?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Aug 3, 2012)

I *think* man worshiped and gave thanks to the sun originally, as back then there were no scientific advancements. All we knew came from our assumptions and our imaginations. The sun gave us light so we could see, so we didn't have to hide from predators, it made the plants grow, it provided us with warmth and food.

Over time i think things changed, as people began to enslave mass populations, in order to keep them working and not killing themselves, a promise of an afterlife would seem very temping to them, especially if it says that killing yourself would lead you to eternal damnation, and doing what you are told will result in a blissful afterlife.

It is easy to see that here in the 21st century, if not back then... that people... and even governments use religion to further their own agenda, and to take advantage of peoples dreams, hopes... and fears.


----------



## daggamonster (Aug 12, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> athiest=molested??


lol, should that not read "choirboy=molested"??


----------

